# Postman left the catflap open - cat's escaped



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

ARGHHHHH

My blooming postman UNLOCKED my catflap and put a parcel through when I was at work, then left it unlocked. My new little cat has gone missing..

I've only had her 6 weeks and she's not been out the catflap (front garden) yet - only the back garden.

I've been out and walked around and called her, and driven, thinking she might recognise the car noise, but nothing.

She's a small pedigree Persian....5 years old, but not an outdoor cat at all.

Any ideas? I'm furious and worried....


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh god thats terrible  Are you sure she isnt in the house anywhere??? Dont know what to suggest other than ringing round the various rescues, shouting her(which youve done) and searching for her! Good luck and let us know how you get on! I bet youre soo worried


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thankyou for replying so quickly


Oscars mam said:


> I bet youre soo worried


Really worried. She hasnt got a miaow so I'm worried that if she is stuck I wont hear her call. She could have got quite a distance by now...

I can't beleive that Royal Mail are allowed to open catflaps - they wouldnt open windows/


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

ella said:


> Thankyou for replying so quickly
> 
> Really worried. She hasnt got a miaow so I'm worried that if she is stuck I wont hear her call. She could have got quite a distance by now...
> 
> I can't beleive that Royal Mail are allowed to open catflaps - they wouldnt open windows/


 i cant believe they are allowed to either!! Id be ringing them tomorrow if it was me!! Really hope she is home soon! is she chipped?????


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear your cat has gone missing, I hope you find her and she comes home soon. 

Please keep us updated x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

That's awful! Surely the postman must of realised it was locked for a reason?! :incazzato: I would complain about it but thats by the by. I would knock on neighbours doors to find out if they have see her or check in there sheds/ garage and maybe put a not through their doors if no one answers. Triple check the house just incase. I REALLY hope you find her soon.


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my God I have heard it all now!!! that is bloody terrible, make a complaint!! I would imagine she is really close to home. If she is not used to going out I cant see that she would stray to far. I hope she comes back really soon x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

She's chipped, but (always the way) we were due at the vets tomorrow for a check-up (she was a rescue cat and underweight, just got her healthy and now this:mad2

Will go out for another wander in a bit


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing to add except that's absolutely disgraceful. What a total and utter moron 

Hope she's ok, let's hope she's not gone far.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no, you must be in a state....... I reckon she is outside in someones garden... she won't have gone far as she is not sure of the area................ 

I hope and pray she will come home tonight...

Tomorrow kill the post-man, I'll come and help you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had a similar situation but with my rescue dog.

The postman opened my front door, walked in (when they're not supposed to) and my dog went running out (he has no recall) and ran out into a main road.
Luckily no cars were around and I managed to grab him and bring him back quickly. It was very distressing as we had only had him a few weeks and I was in tears about it.

We complained and didn't get very far. The postman denied everything and that was that.  It seems as if they take their worker's side, not the customer's side. :mad2:

I hope you find your cat.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again

I just went out and did another circuit - nothing.

I'll go out first light if she isnt in by the morning

I've left a message on the sorting office answer machine.

I'm just so upset - she was so scared when she first came that she spent 2 weeks hiding under my bed. She has just got confidence in me. She was recovered to the rescue place when her last owner shut her outside.....What must she be feeling now if she's lost her bearings?


----------



## Ethel and Albus (Oct 18, 2011)

Kitty will come back, just go to tescos get plenty of batteries for your torch and keep out side rattling cat biscs. 

I'd be finding out where that **** of a postman lives. 

They can't do that can they? That's not cricket. 
Royal mail don't have those kinda rights surely?

When kitty comes home, stick a beware of the cat sticker on cat flap and tell ya postman that kitty doesn't like red! And that should make him a tad worried.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont think I can say anymore than what everyone else has said. i hope Kitty comes home soon.


----------



## Katkins (Aug 5, 2011)

Hope she turns up soon. that is really bad of the postie unlocking the flap. I'd be furious.


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, you must be out of your mind with worry.

The good news though is if your cat isn't used to going out, then she's probably hiding somewhere pretty closeby. Lost indoor cats go into hiding & self preservation mode once displaced into unfamiliar territory. The downside of this though is that she probably won't even respond to you calling her name, shaking biscuits/treats or any of that. Google 'lost cat behaviour' for an insight into how lost indoor cats behave. They can hide for days without even moving a muscle!

You need to go out & physically search any areas she could be hiding - under decking, in bushes, sheds, in _anything_ that could be a hidey hole to a cat. Take a torch with you - you'll see her eyes shining if nothing else. Keep searching, I'm sure she'll be somewhere close by. You could even hire a humane trap (CPL hire them out for a £50 deposit) and maybe try baiting that with food - to see if she'll come out for food when it's quiet & no-one's about.

Hope she's home safe really soon, keep us posted x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Hope the cat turns up.... But how the hell did the postie unlock the cat flap from outside... After throttling him I would change my cat flap... severe security risk surely.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you've found there's a favorite stinky food she likes---wet food, tuna, sardines, etc---you can try setting some out to lure her, or even walking around with it.

Stupid, stupid postman! :mad2: I'll fly over to help kill him


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

That is absolutely awful, so sorry that you have found yourself in this position. Where abouts in the UK are you? I'd be happy to help the search if you're local. Really hoping she comes home very soon x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

still no sign. As you can imagine I've hardly slept.

Just been out and spoke to a couple of people who live in some flats nearby (I wondered if she got caught in their communal stairwell) but no joy

I called the RM delivery office and the manager is 'investigating' He did apologise, but I must admit lack of sleep makes me stroppy so I told him that any costs that I incur will be charged back to Royal Mail as part of my formal complaint. He did concede that the postman should not have unlocked the catflap - as I pointed out (told you I was stroppy!), you cannot unlock a window to put a parcel in, so why did they unlock the catflap.....:mad2:

I am in bits. I read about lost indoor cats, and that seems logical. I have to call my vet to cancel the appt I had for today, so I know they'll be aware (and she's chipped)

So far I've tried
asking around (not many people up yet) - but my nieces and friends walk nearby to school so they are looking out
putting used litter on the front garden
driving out then coming back (as if I was coming home and she might greet me)
walking around calling name and shaking toy/biscuits
putting the house in darkness so she could skulk in in the dark

Any other ideas???

Thanks so much. It helps writing it down,


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Get people to check their sheds/garages, my friend lost her cat, it was found 10 days later in a neighbours shed.


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

Goodness me - this is just an awful thing to happen. 

I can well imagine how upset you are and I know you will do everything possible to try and find her.

I was just wondering how long had she been missing for when you arrived home. So, what time does your postman usually come? Are we talking about the postman or a delivery van that comes with parcels? What time did you arrive home?

So how did he manage to unlock the cat flap in the first place 

You must go round to the neighbours and explain what has happened - the more people who you tell, then the more pairs of eyes can be on the search for her. Because she is a Persian, she will stand out from other cats, so explain this to people, so that they know what they are looking for By the way, what colour is she?

I do hope you get her back.

Keep us all informed - we will all be hoping that you get her back very soon.

Scarlett


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG I would have wrung his bloody neck!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Fingers crossed she hasn't gone far, if she's anything like my persian she will like her home comforts so will want to get home as soon as possible.

Cant think of anything else to try, just knocking on as many doors as possible asking to look in gardens, garages, sheds ..... Like someone said, persians will stand out, so hopefully someone has found her and is looking after her till they find you ((hugs))


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try Animal Search UK:

Lost pet, lost cat or lost dog? Animal Search UK - FREE Website and search services to locate your missing pets

There's a free website for registering missing pets but they also do a "search & rescue" service - apparently it's expensive but Royal Mail can pay.

Cat, dog & pet search and rescue | Find missing or lost cats, dogs, pets UK

Also I'd suggest you contact your local paper - both for publicity in finding your cat but also negative publicity for Royal Mail, you never know the paper may well run it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Print off LOTS & LOTS of flyers with a piccie and put them through letterboxes.

Explain that she is a VERY scared little cat and ask them to call you immediately if they should see her and ask people not to approach her because she might run off.

Also, at the risk of teaching you to suck eggs, go through your own house again with a fine tooth comb. If she is as timerous as you say, she may well have lodged herself into some deep dark corner in fear of the big nasty hand coming in the cat-flap and have gotten herself stuck. Has she shown ANY interest in the cat-flap up till this point? If she hasn't I'm thinking that she _may not_ have gone out it.

I really do hope you find her soon and big hugs from Moggy Towers because we know just how worried you are. I've been there myself and it is the most awful feeling. Please keep us updated on progress.....

Thinking of you.

xx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear your cat is missing, hope she returns safe and well. What I don't understand is how the postman was able to unlock the flap, or am I being thick   My postman uses ours to put post through if we are out as it saves us time going to the sorting office, luckily I'm on first name terms with ours and he knows it's ok


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ella said:


> ARGHHHHH
> 
> My blooming postman UNLOCKED my catflap and put a parcel through when I was at work, then left it unlocked. My new little cat has gone missing..
> 
> ...


oMG . bloody postmen! have you notified all the local vets and pet shops? hope you find her very soon.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I suspect the cat flap is like mine - a basic Staywell 4 way lockable one with a rotary dial thing. It's actually the dial itself that blocks or clears the exit flap so it's moveable from the outside as well as inside.

Mine is round the back and the garden gate is always locked so I haven't had this issue. It's a crap design - a piece of plastic over the outside dial would stop anyone tampering with it.

Edit - actually it wouldn't (the plastic that is), I've been to look at mine and there's no way to cover the dial without obstructing the door permanently, at least I don't think there is. Unless it could retract when the outside setting is open? I've only ever had this type of flap - not sure how others work?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Print off LOTS & LOTS of flyers with a piccie and put them through letterboxes.


x2. I would also do poster blitz in the local area, I think that's one of the best ways to get as many eyes as possible looking for her.

If she has never been out in front of your house, then she might not recognise which home is hers and could be wandering, or holed up somewhere and hiding; however, I do believe that cats are extremely good at looking after themselves, no matter how soft and soppy they might be around you - they have an armoury of senses and instincts to fall back on.

One of my cats went missing for two weeks earlier this year - I was scared that he would be starving and utterly miserable when I found him. Not a bit. He had wormed his way into the affection of some cat owners and lovers nearby who were feeding him, and he didn't seem especially bothered about being lost. Luckily, one of those neighbours eventually spotted one of my posters and called me..


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was thinking someone may have taken her in - if she's Persian she looks so unlike the usual cats people see outside as to look "not right" being outside to most people. Hopefully if you can do a poster/flyer through letterbox campaign someone will come forward.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed that you find her very soon.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww I hope you find her soon this is absolutely terrible I would stick a note on the cat flap saying "Practice NOT unlocking this for when I find my cat again"


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awwwwwwwwww I hope you find her soon this is absolutely terrible I would stick a note on the cat flap saying "Practice NOT unlocking this for when I find my cat again"


I can't type here what I would be putting on mine (if I had one) but I can assure you it would NOT be as polite as your note!!!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any news on your baby?????????????? so many loving thoughts are with you for a speedy return. xxx

I shall hit my post-man today and ask him to pass it on to all post men.. I know this won't stop what has happened but my goodness I will feel better.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you all so so much.

No news at all. I've rung a couple of local vets, and am doing a flyer to post to local houses.

I'm going out every 30 mins or so, doing a circuit around the block, calling her name and either rattling a toy or shaking her biscuits box. My fear is she's so scared that even if she sees me she wont come out... There's a huge coppice next to my house, and if she's in there, there are so many hideyholes....

Her temperament in the first couple of weeks with me was so timid and scared, she was coming out of her shell. I hope she doesnt go too far backwards

Thanks again everyone


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just an idea, when you are home can you leave the front & back doors open, if she is hanging around outside, if the doors are open she might appear!!!

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

i would make the postman deliver the notes to your neighbours


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Before you open the doors to let her come in, please FIRST search every nook and cranny of your house. As someone has suggested before, it is well possible she got so scared of that hand and parcel, that she hid somewhere in the house.

It is rather out of character for a timid cat to venture out of a flap she is not used to using, right after s strange, scary hand just popped through, or to climb over something he dropped there....

Mind you, I had several new rescue cats 'escaping' and being lost for hours, at one time evne over a day...
They all finally turned up inside, having hidden somewhere IN the house all along. One cat hid in a cupboard in the hall for over a day after seeing the window cleaner climb up his ladder to HIS favourite window. Apparently he was dead scared of suddenly coming face to face with this strange man.

He still hates the window cleaner, by the way......


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about what has happened and I truly hope that she finds her way home very shortly.

I am certainly not an expert but I would think maybe bringing with you a very smelly food might help lure her out from wherever she is, bring it with you (along with the shaking of the biscuit box), the more senses you appeal to her from the better chance she will overcome her fear and return to you. You could leave it near your door as well when not on the move. 

You also may want to try expanding your search radius. She could have gotten very far from home overnight.

Please keep us updated whenever you can.


----------



## MrsBarley (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh no - this is such a crappy thing to happen.

The only thing I could possibly suggest other than what has already been said is maybe just hanging out round the front of your house for a while and stay in the same spot, preferably with someone else, talking? Don't know how much of a possibility this is with your house/street/front garden etc.

If you're out searching for her by the time she cottons on to someone being there you might have moved around by then, and maybe just hanging about outside on some garden chairs for an hour or so gently talking could lure her out if she's somewhere nearby?

I REALLY hope you find her soon, sending lots of good vibes!


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

ella said:


> Thank you all so so much.
> 
> No news at all. I've rung a couple of local vets, and am doing a flyer to post to local houses.
> 
> ...


Ella - Get the flyer out as soon as you can - people really do take notice when there is a pic. of a cat on the flyer.

I suppose you have already done what other people have suggested in searching every little place she could be hiding in your house? You would have thought that by shaking her biscuits, then she would have made an appearance if she were hiding somewhere in the house.

Did you mention she can't miaow?

So, when you have let her out into the back garden, has this just been for a few minutes and supervised or has it been for longer? What I'm trying to get at is - does she know her back garden and does she normally hide under favourite bushes and things?

Keep searching ella - thinking of you.

Scarlett


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The postman had no right it opening this flap,but why do you have a capflap in the first place,if you dont want her to use it


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Scarlett20 said:


> E
> 
> Did you mention she can't miaow?
> 
> So, when you have let her out into the back garden, has this just been for a few minutes and supervised or has it been for longer? What I'm trying to get at is - does she know her back garden and does she normally hide under favourite bushes and things?


Hi

yes, she doesnt miaow - She sounds like she has laryngitis and sort of 'cracks'.

and yes, she goes into the back garden, supervised, but the cat flap is at the front, and she has been out there maybe twice for 2 minutes when I am there.

I've left some of her fave food outside the front door and have to go out in 20 mins for an hour or so, so will sort out the flyers then if she isnt back.

Strangely, I've had no mail today - despite expecting something sent by recorded mail to me....


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

holly1 said:


> The postman had no right it opening this flap,but why do you have a capflap in the first place,if you dont want her to use it


My previous cat used it, but he was a completely different temperament. He died. I wanted to build up her confidence in the house first - the cat flap came before _this_ cat


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

What an idiot that postman is. Hope you found your cat.


----------



## spooky (Nov 26, 2009)

What a nightmare  I would get back on to Royal Mail and request ie tell them that they will need to deliver flyers, alongside the post, to every house in the entire town. You can get them printed and then make them reimburse you.

I really hope she is found soon.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

spooky said:


> What a nightmare  I would get back on to Royal Mail and request ie tell them that they will need to deliver flyers, alongside the post, to every house in the entire town. You can get them printed and then make them reimburse you.
> 
> I really hope she is found soon.


Excellent idea :thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you will find her very soon.
I think that she might be very close to you and is hiding if she is timid.
I know it is like looking for a needle in a haystack.
I adopted a young cat 2years ago and he escaped throught a locked cat flap and got lost.
I put over 500 leaflets out and posters everywhere. Even advertised him in the local paper and i did get him back.
So Don't give up you will find her.
As for the Postman I would want to strangle him:mad2:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What a nightmare!!!  I hope you find her soon I'd be in bits  What sort of cat flap do you have. We can only lock and unlock ours from the inside.

Wishing and hoping that your little cat comes home soon xx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

as others have said - she probably hasnt gone far - put photos on loads of websites - animal search, mymoggy, national missingpet register, local facebook lost pet groups & gumtree 

if someone finds her they may google missing persian & your town - you want your cats photo on page one

hang your dirty clothes in the garden ( will stop her leaving/help her find home
& use stinky food - leave srdines in tomato tin open - in sealed tupperware on your radiator for a couple of hours before your next call

i have a missing cat too - it truly drives you mad


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I can't add any more ideas-some really good suggestions on here.What on earth was the postman thinking?? In my experience they don't usually try that hard to deliver stuff,just take it back to the sorting office without much effort-bloody typical that they should make such a disastrous effort to be "helpful".

I can only imagine what you're going through and am thinking of you and hoping for good news. X


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope you find her soon. poor little mite must be terrified x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I've asked my son, who works as a postman via an agency for the Royal Mail, he tells me they have not been told either way to post or not post through a cat flap, my son says it isn't something he would do anyway, but as for tarring all postal workers with the same brush, please don't  My son works for half the pay a regular postman gets, he has to take more than he can cope with and works b****y hard, he has just been off for a week with no sick pay because he badly twisted his ankle and I mean badly, it's not completely better but he needs to go back to work. He tries really hard to post all his mail, taking stuff back to the sorting office is a last resort. Abuse and moaning is a regular occurrence in his daily routine. I am sorry to hijack the post but all the complaints about hard working staff made me mad:mad2: I really feel for the OP concerning her cat and I hope she returns safe and well and yes I would be angry with the postman too, but please bear in mind they wouldn't all do what this one did


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> i would make the postman deliver the notes to your neighbours


Not a bad idea at all  If he's at all sorry for what he has done i don't see why carrying a set of flyers & posting one through every door would be too much of a chore for him. Maybe tell his boss you'll consider _not_ sueing Royal Mail if they co-operate with you on this.

It's really important you get the word out to as many people as soon as poss. Too many out there just assume a strange cat on their doorstep cat is a stray without even bothering to search properly for an owner. Was she wearing a collar?

I'd also try to speak in person to as many people as poss too. People who dont respond to flyers/posters often "remember" all sorts when you speak to them in person.

Really praying you have some good news soon x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Ally-Kats said:


> I've asked my son, who works as a postman via an agency for the Royal Mail, he tells me they have not been told either way to post or not post through a cat flap, my son says it isn't something he would do anyway, but as for tarring all postal workers with the same brush, please don't  My son works for half the pay a regular postman gets, he has to take more than he can cope with and works b****y hard, he has just been off for a week with no sick pay because he badly twisted his ankle and I mean badly, it's not completely better but he needs to go back to work. He tries really hard to post all his mail, taking stuff back to the sorting office is a last resort. Abuse and moaning is a regular occurrence in his daily routine. I am sorry to hijack the post but all the complaints about hard working staff made me mad:mad2: I really feel for the OP concerning her cat and I hope she returns safe and well and yes I would be angry with the postman too, but please bear in mind they wouldn't all do what this one did


I agree with this post, some work really hard. I've met some very nice ones around, and I have a good friend who is one too.

However, there seem to be some complete idiot postmen around too!! As said in my previous post (no pun intended!!) one decided to walk into my house and let my dog go running free!


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ella, I've foung the dead of night is a good time to search, 3am ish if you are ok to go out then, you can hear the feintest noise, sense of movement. torch, stick or broom to poke into undergrowth, hands and knee to look under cars, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Ally-Kats said:


> I've asked my son, who works as a postman via an agency for the Royal Mail, he tells me they have not been told either way to post or not post through a cat flap, my son says it isn't something he would do anyway, but as for tarring all postal workers with the same brush, please don't  My son works for half the pay a regular postman gets, he has to take more than he can cope with and works b****y hard, he has just been off for a week with no sick pay because he badly twisted his ankle and I mean badly, it's not completely better but he needs to go back to work. He tries really hard to post all his mail, taking stuff back to the sorting office is a last resort. Abuse and moaning is a regular occurrence in his daily routine. I am sorry to hijack the post but all the complaints about hard working staff made me mad:mad2: I really feel for the OP concerning her cat and I hope she returns safe and well and yes I would be angry with the postman too, but please bear in mind they wouldn't all do what this one did


It's like everything isn't it Ally-kats,there's bound to be good ones and bad ones.I wish some of the ones who deliver round here were more like your son.


----------



## 1jim (Sep 28, 2011)

Bette said:


> It's like everything isn't it Ally-kats,there's bound to be good ones and bad ones.I wish some of the ones who deliver round here were more like your son.


I couldnt agree more, we have a lovely postie normally but for the last couple of weeks we have had a stand in guy, I have lost count of the times that he has just shoved a "you were out card" through the door and made no attempt to deliver parcels, I was sat in the lounge when he pushed the last one through, I literally watched him walk to the door- push the post (and as it turned out another you were out card) through the door and move on to the next house- the card must have been prewritten as he didnt break stride. Complaining got nowhere....they said they would talk to him..... didnt seem to make any difference though.

But to OP, I cant really add any useful advice but am keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

we have an excellent postman 

he's such a nice guy my dad always gives him a cold can of pop if he is home when he delivers in the summer (his round around our end is lunchtime so it gets hot in the summer) 

and my dad gives him 4 bottles of beer every December 

however. . .you can tell when he's on holiday. . . we get piles of red elastic bands left all over the street and driveway, ripped envelopes, other people's mail, parcels left. . .IN THE BIN (????) 

there are the ones who work really hard and the ones that do the bare minimum in all jobs. .. unfortunately the OP has a postman with a lack of common sense


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

broccoli said:


> hang your dirty in the garden ( will stop her leaving/help her find home
> & use stinky food - leave srdines in tomato tin open - in sealed tupperware on your radiator for a couple of hours before your call(


Very good thing to do, particularly in your case Ella. If she's not used to going out the front door she may just as someone else said have become disorientated as to which house is actually hers.

Hanging your used clothing outside, putting food out (as well as the litter etc you've mentioned) will keep her close hopefully. Bombard the area with familiar scents so if she is wandering she'll at least keep being drawn back towards home.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

Of course I know that not all postmen are bad. My one just did the wrong thing for the right reasons (for him), sadly, it's made things SOOO much worse for me, and Bibi.

She's still not home. I've just been out walking, and now I'm taking the car on a bigger route. The food I left out was eaten by another cat I think - just from what was left.

Today I'm doorknocking. Thanks to an earlier post I've ordered posters and leaflets, and registered with Lost pet, lost cat or lost dog? Animal Search UK - FREE Website and search services to locate your missing pets , and they should arrive today.

Still utterly devastated but woke up with positive mental attitude.

Here's Bibi's pic, (hope I uploaded right) I think you'll understand when you see her....


----------



## Ethel and Albus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear the cat is still missing

Don't give up hope! Our fluff went for ten nights and we never gave up. 

Yes agree 2-4am good time to search, we never knew how many cats were in the area till we started looking at this time. 

My wife ( yup crazy cat women ) starting talking to said cats asking them to find fluff. Must of worked cos fluff came back. 

So if you see another cat out on your travels give them and head rub and ask them to keep an eye out! 
It will put a smile on your face while you ask them too 

Good luck with the posters too! Remember ... If you see one get pulled down or disappear replace it ASAP!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Bette said:


> It's like everything isn't it Ally-kats,there's bound to be good ones and bad ones.I wish some of the ones who deliver round here were more like your son.


Afraid so  Come to se kent preferably Sandwich or Deal and you can find some great posties


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> Of course I know that not all postmen are bad. My one just did the wrong thing for the right reasons (for him), sadly, it's made things SOOO much worse for me, and Bibi.
> 
> ...


Awww she's beautiful, I hope you have better luck today, it's a shame my son doesn't do his rounds in your area as he would keep a lookout for her


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't want to read n run but I think I speak for everyone on these boards when I say this is probably one of worst nightmares with our snoochykins.

I really hope you find Bibi soon.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

wow she really is stunning! Sending positive vibes for her to return home safely x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh bless you, and bibi is so pretty. You are both on my mind all the time.

I honestly think someone would have picked her up and taken her indoors, she is obviously an indoor cat, no one would ignor her.
Let hope it is someone who works full time and is waiting until the weekend to take her to the vets to have her scanned OR put's up signs of a "found cat"........

Really praying you find her. x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1jim said:


> I have lost count of the times that he has just shoved a "you were out card" through the door and made no attempt to deliver parcels, I was sat in the lounge when he pushed the last one through, I literally watched him walk to the door- push the post (and as it turned out another you were out card) through the door and move on to the next house- the card must have been prewritten as he didnt break stride. Complaining got nowhere....they said they would talk to him..... didnt seem to make any difference though.


We had one like tat, once, he shoved a card through my letter box while I was home, so the next day I waited for him behind the front door, and opened the door the moment he wanted to shove the mail in.

Told him off for not even ringing, and said I wasn't going to stand for it, I said I had a video camera system on my house alarm (which isn't true, there is a camera, but it isn't being recorded), and I had a video of his delivery of the day before, and if, in future, anything untoward would happen to any of my mail, I'd get him sacked on the spot, with video to prove it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sending positive thoughts your way...Dont give up hope ella. x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

The posters have just arrived, and I took one to my vets. I'm really impressed with the service the animalsearch people have given so far.

My nieces and brother are coming over in a few mins and we're hitting the road, putting posters up and leafletting

Thanks again

e.

p.s.

I went to the RM sorting/delivery office this morning and took some of my home-made posters. The duty manager said 'I can only apologise, but we are investigating what went on'
I must admit to being really weepy and saying 'apologies and investigations wont bring her back. Ask your team to look for her'
I also told him how much the printing etc has cost and that I would be charging RM....


----------



## Katkins (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck. someone might have seen her hanging around but not realised she's lost. could be someone feeding her. hope you find her soon. its early days so don't give up yet.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ella I hope you get your wish today and you find her safe and well.
I will be thinking of you and sending you postitive vibes.
When we lost Harley I put a poster on my front Door of our House and also in the back of my car and all my friends and families cars.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Only just able to read this thread but wanted to add my hopes of her swift return to everyone elses. You are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello Ella,

I have just seen you thread and just wanted to say i am wishing so hard that your gorgeous fur baby comes home to you. You are doing all the right things and you will get wonderful support on here. Cannot say anymore on the way she got out because it makes my blood boil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really hoping you find her today

Thinking of you

Kelly xx


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

really hope you find her soon x
might be worth revisiting all the houses local to you and ask them to recheck their sheds etc. poss she has snuck in after they had been checked before.. maybe ask them to check every day or so until you find her.
have any of the houses in your area got a catflap? maybe get them to really keep an eyeopen for her, she may sneak in for food and warmth then disapear again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ella, sorry to read that Bibi is still missing. You are still in my thoughts and I hope we have good news very soon.

((hugs)) to keep you strong hun.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say I hope she is found safe and well soon, I have been watching for updates for a while but not posted. Bluming post man, if he could unlock it why couldn't he relock it.  Ejit.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

no sign of her yet. I spent the monring out, with my nieces and brother, putting up posters and dropping more leaflets off. We spoke to dogwalkers we saw, but no sign anywhere yet.

I also called CP - which is where she came from. Her previous owner shut her out for a couple of weeks, and she was left huddled in his garden under a hedge until a neighbour reported it and CP went and collected her. I asked if they could offer any tips or advice, and they said that they think it likely that taking this as an indicator, she is probably very close, or possibly locked in, but very scared of coming forward. They previously enticed her out with food (and since with me she has been a real foodie - she would usually come to me at home if I rattle her biscuit box) They also said that they thought she might not be hungry enough yet.... Her previous failed rehome is probably what is making it all worse for me now.

We have tried to scour the little copse next to the house - I found some other cats in there and wonder if it's too good a hidey-hole to leave. Next door have rabbit hutches and aviaries so they are keeping an eye out under them too...

I also took one of the previous posters' advice and started talking to other cats but I'll try anything now.

I called the microchip company who will send out emails out for up to 30 miles to users...

I went out on my circuit again this evening and will go again later and maybe in the early hours. 

I wonder how big an area to cover? I have probably canvassed all houses in a 150m area now, and my circuit goes around this area too. The estate I live on has a lot of green areas (a typical 80s type estate) so I dont think she would walk in open air - my bet is on the copse/scrub area.

At the moment my priority is finding Bibi, I will deal with Royal Mail etc when I am in the right frame of mind. They dont seem able to help in any way. In the back of my mind though, and if this goes on much longer, it may become press-wothy I suppose ('Postman lets out Pedigree Cat') - if it means I get more help or publicity I may have to consider it.

Thank you so much for your support, it means more than you will ever know.

e


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

ella said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> no sign of her yet. I spent the monring out, with my nieces and brother, putting up posters and dropping more leaflets off. We spoke to dogwalkers we saw, but no sign anywhere yet.
> 
> ...


If publicity gets her home again go for it  Sorry she's not home yet, fingers crossed you find her soon


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you find her soon x


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

most cats - especially nervous ones stay within a 5 house radius (any direction) so she'll be close - trees would make good hiding place - maybe go out with a torch to see if you can catch her eye reflection?


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and hoping for good news,
We have 3 cats and cant imagine how I would feel if any of them went missing
Good luck in your searching
Maureen


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Just had a thought - the return to the catflap/my house is lit by a sensitvie PIR light - I've just switched it off, cos if she started to come and the light came on, she'd have been spooked. Should have thought of that before:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of you so much hun  I hope she returns home


----------



## hayleyj08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope she comes home soon, all fingers and paws are crossed!! As for that postman... Grrrr!! Positive news soon I hope.


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

[email protected]

CEO of Royal Mail's e-mail address.

Not sure if this will help. But I like to take it right to the top


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still scecking this thread every few hours, hoping she will have turned up......

Thinking of you and your lovely furbaby, I know what it feels like, my Tosca was lost for 2 whole weeks........


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Just had a thought - the return to the catflap/my house is lit by a sensitvie PIR light - I've just switched it off, cos if she started to come and the light came on, she'd have been spooked. Should have thought of that before:mad2:


Yes that is possible especially as she is not used to being out. You are both on my mind through out the day............ I really am willing her to return, I can imagin how frantic you are..

Gut feeling is she is near, question is as she is so shy it's finding her.. oh bless her. I so wish I could do something for you both.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks again, I know you'll all wnat to know, so I'll update on this thread.

No sign of her yet, but one of the websites I have signed up to has had someone contact me who lives in the area, who thinks they may have seen a similar cat, so I'm off there in a while. (just got back in and need to warm up) Its given me a bit of hope

Thanks again

e


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck hun, I hope she is around the area and back in your arms again soon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> Thanks again, I know you'll all wnat to know, so I'll update on this thread.
> 
> ...


Oh bless you, I so hope it is a positive lead. You'll be able to take your poster's in that area to.

Thinking of you both x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

That does sound hopeful. Good luck!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Really hope this is a positive lead to finding your little one. Fingers and paws crossed from us. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed here for you still ((hugs))


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you tried here You could either have a look to see if someone has found her or put your own post on...

Whereabouts do you live (which town) - I'll browse the net to see if anyone has found her and posted notice somewhere.

Is it possible that when the postie opened up the flap that your kitty could've been spooked with her being of such a nervous disposition and she could've gone into hiding in the house??

My MIL's cat went missing and she was beyond herself then the day after she went into her spare room into the airing cupboard and there he was - fast asleep without a care in the world!!

Our cat tends to dive into our garage when we're not looking then then when we can't find her we hear her scratching at the door to be let out.

REALLY hope your kitty comes home.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

This so sad, I can only imagine how angry and upset you are feeling now, not to mention worried.

I really hope this is a positive sighting of your girl, and I am wishing you all the luck in the world that she comes home soon. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just popped on quickly to say still thinking off you and fingers crossed that today will bring a happy ending.

xx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ella - Just catching up here. Like others I believe she's somewhere nearby and hopfully she'll turn up soon. Even though you've only had her a short time, do remember that your voice is the only one she is capable of recognizing. Often in these cases as well someone could have taken her ( happened a friend once ) in so worth _calling_ on all the households, searching gardens yourself etc


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Really hope she is found soon you must be going through hell xx


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

I keep checking this thread hoping for some good news - I don't know what I'd do if either of mine went missing.

Sending positive - come home kitty thoughts your way.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Best wishes for a swift and positive resolution to this heartbreaking situation


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Donna3939 said:


> Have you tried here You could either have a look to see if someone has found her or put your own post on...


Hi

Yes, I have registered - here is the posting Persian Cat missing in Priory Park Locks Heath Hampshire at the UK National Pet Register

Today, more posting and door knocking, but no sightings.

I know she hasnt been in the house because her food is untouched. I will go out at dusk again later.

Tomorrow is my birthday, I'm in no mood to do anything... except hunt. I'm having a low point today...

e


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I have registered - here is the posting Persian Cat missing in Priory Park Locks Heath Hampshire at the UK National Pet Register
> 
> ...


Oh my love that is just an awful worry for you, You really are trying your hardest. I wish I could wave my magic wand and bring her home to you...

You never know, with more posters up someone may ring. I so hope they do.

love and hugs e welsh


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

any good news hun?

I really hope so


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

no news I'm afraid. But I've met some lovely neighbours. 

The more I'm out there, the more I think she's in this really dense copse next to the house (other cats seem to go in and out all the time) so I spent quite a long time there this evening. I heard a couple of crackles, but it could have just been the wind.

I'm going to see if I can get hold of a humane trap.

I did have one of those 3am moments this morning and wondered if thermal imaging might help if she is in the copse...:confused1:

Thanks for caring, it means such a lot.. People are being so kind.

I'm off to bed, I'm really drained. I SO want her back here....and it would be a fab birthday present if she was.

Thanks again

e


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really hope you get your Birthday wish Tomorrow.
I can remember how knackering it is looking for a lost cat.
We were up all hours of the night and day like yourselves. I know that you will find her and i feel sure that she is not far from you.
So come on puss cat make your mummys Birthday wish come true xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww is it your birthday tomorrow. . .I hope you have a nice birthday except for the obvious 

have a nice sleep and fingers crossed for tomorrow 

a humane trap isn't a bad idea as long as you can constantly check it in case you catch someone else's cat 

and I'm pleased you're making friends with your neighbours. .. not only is that nice because it's nice to get along with neighbours but it's also nice because they have met you, know how distraught you are and will actually put effort into keeping an eye out for you! 


Oh I know about the ideas you get at 3am. . my girl went missing (only for about 2 days though) when we moved house she got out. . . and I remember laying awake all night thinking of crazy ways I could get her to come home

I really hope you find her quick


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have nothing constructive to add, but I have just caught up with this and really hope you find her soon x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just read the entire thread, your poor kitty  I hope she is found soon. What a lovely bithday it would be for you.

As for that postman...there are NO words for his stupidity.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

really hope you find your little one soon safe and well were all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope you find your kitty soon, and hope your birthday wish will come true!  xx Fingers crossed!  xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm really sorry she's not come home yet. My thoughts are with you and I really hope you have more luck tomorrow and can have a happy birthday. ((Big Hug))


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thinking of you Ella and hope you have some good news soon and make it a happy birthday xx ((hugs))


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ella, try and have a nice day. 

Thinking of Bibi a lot. love ewelsh x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks very much

no sign on my morning rounds, but will go back later (have to go into the office this morning)

Will update later

e


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ella, hope you have a good day despite the circumstances, and I keep my fingers crossed for good news xXx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope you get the best birthday present ever with Bibi home today! Happy birthday xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Happy birthday 

I wish you the best of luck finding Bibi, I hope your wish comes true!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

You know, your thermal imaging idea is not bad at all. 
Can't you get hold of some infrared binoculars or goggles from some army dump store?
No scouting group nearby who might have such gear?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> You know, your thermal imaging idea is not bad at all.
> Can't you get hold of some infrared binoculars or goggles from some army dump store?
> No scouting group nearby who might have such gear?


Or Army Cadets? When my son was younger and in the cadets they used to have weekends camping in the woods etc and used different equipment like that - might be worth a try.

I hope you get some good news today and have a good birthday x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you hun

Also - try calling your local radio and see if they can put the word out during their morning shows - during the morning communte when most people are listening? and have you run an ad in the paper? they are often free for missing pets.

*hugs* it's always a worry


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ella!

We all know what the best birthday present would be for you - keep searching Ella.

I have got 2 Persians and, in my opinion, Persians are so beautiful and do stand out from the rest. Someone may have seen Bibi, perhaps thought she looked lost, and they might have taken her to their house. They may not know how hard it is that you are looking for her or they may not know how to contact you, so keep knocking on the doors.

Thinking of you and just wishing for Bibi to find her way home.


----------



## Forlyfe (Oct 23, 2011)

The same situation actually happened with me when one of my cats turned 5 weeks old. They're both 6 years old now and we found them snug away in the Garden. Don't worry im sure your cat will return sometime, keep us updated.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

My neighbour just called and thinks he saw her at 5am today in the copsed area!! Back out now and then at 4.30am!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

excellent hoping so much he was right!


----------



## MrsBarley (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay Ella! That is potentially good news!

I keep checking this thread every day in the hope that she might have come back.

I _really_ hope you find her safe


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oooohhhhhhh fingers, toes, claws and paws all crossed at Moggy Towers for you hun. 

Here's hoping you get the best birthday pressie possible....

Good luck hun.


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Good news!  I hope you find her soon!  xx


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

I really hope you find her safe and well! That's a shocking state of affairs! To hear they opened to the cat flap, and then to read that one actually walked into the house??!! words fail me!! how dare they! I'd have knocked him clean out!! what was his intention there then?? cheeky S.O.B!! :mad2:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed that she's found safe and well xx That would be the best Birthday Present!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much - I just went out to see if I could spot her and another neighbour who lives in the flats near me said he DEFINITEY saw her - twice - in the night at 12 and 1am!!! And he described her perfectly too....

Cross everything you can please!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ella said:


> I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much - I just went out to see if I could spot her and another neighbour who lives in the flats near me said he DEFINITEY saw her - twice - in the night at 12 and 1am!!! And he described her perfectly too....
> 
> Cross everything you can please!


I hope you have given these neighbours your mobile number and asked them to call you the VERY second they see something regardless of the time.

I would have found this very frustrating myself......  Knowing she had been seen but no-one had called me.....


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaffe and I have everything crossed for you that it's good news! XX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Everything crossed here from me and my boys xx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

ella said:


> I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much - I just went out to see if I could spot her and another neighbour who lives in the flats near me said he DEFINITEY saw her - twice - in the night at 12 and 1am!!! And he described her perfectly too....
> 
> Cross everything you can please!


thats great - in copse as well or elsewhere? also gives you a time& place to look. start the stinky food prep now - you want it really smelly.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much - I just went out to see if I could spot her and another neighbour who lives in the flats near me said he DEFINITEY saw her - twice - in the night at 12 and 1am!!! And he described her perfectly too....
> 
> Cross everything you can please!


Oh thank goodness she is still around the area... the trouble is they can hide in the most bazzar places................ are you able to go into neighbours gardens at night! She is hidding in the day and hunting at night...... can you leave your jumper out she will know your scent, maybe tuck one or two of her treats in it..... you don't want to attract other cats into your garden as bibi is shy....
Oh please please I hope you find her soon. x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have got everything crossed here for a safe and speedy return for you. xxx


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

first off Happy Birthday, a little bit of positive news I think finally for you 

Me Dee and Dot have everything crossed for you so that another few crosses, oh hang on Reg the old dog has his crossed for you as well i think, but he may just need the toilet 

Please tonight be the night xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you, there's still time for this to be the Happiest Birthday ever.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Please Please let this be the night you get your girl home and save


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Fingers, toes and paws are all crossed for you here too.

I simply can't imagine how you must be feeling right now.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

aww at least thats something positve i really wish we lived near to you we would def all be up for some night searches to help, hope you manage too find her really soon,were all thinking of you and happy birthday.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

any news??? I agree I do hope you have given them all your phone number so they call you as soon as they see her!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is VERY POSITIVE!  Hope tonight is the night.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoping with all my heart you find her tonight

Kelly xx


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck. Truly hoping you find her tonight... she's obviously too frightened to make a proper appearance at home. Get the smelliest, tastiest food you can find and I've got me fingers and toes crossed for you. x


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

aw i hope you find her this evening x


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

any sightings of your cat ...i realy hope you get it back .....
bloody postman .....


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

thanks once again. Back in and no sightings tonight, but I am buoyed by all of your support. I wish I could find a way to thank you all.

I'm off for a sleep now, and getting a trap from RSPCA in the morning hopefully,

I'm also going to ask if neighbours will keep their cats in overnight - or they'll be trapped too.

Thanks again

e


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so rooting for you ella. The trap from the RSPCA is a great idea. It must be comforting to know that she's still in the area and not wondered off miles away.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep us updated please. Holding thumbs and paws for you.


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ella - Sorry if you have already answered this question along the way of this thread (I don't think I have missed it though)  

It was just that my OH was asking me how the postman could unlock your cat flap  I was wondering if you had a key in a special place outside and he was one of the people who knew about it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed that to-day is the day you find her.x


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

If you cover the trap with a blanket or something i think it makes it more likely that a cat will go inside. Are you going to set it late tonight & keep going out to check it? Don't give up with the trap if you don't catch Bibi the first night. From sightings it sounds like your gut instinct about the copse is definitely right. I sooo hope this works for you Ella & will be thinking of you.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh thats a good idea of the trap................ stick your jumper in it.. everything crossed for you and if you don't catch her tonight remember... Rome wasn't built in a day.............. you will get her back I'm sure of it.. too many of us have fingers toes paws crossed for you both. xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone

I've set the trap, just so I could watch it periodically through the day,, and suss it out in daylight.

It's raining, so I'm not sure if it's going to work - any ideas anyone? I didnt think of the jumper in there too - it;s in a fairly obvious place so I can see it easily at night - I didnt want to rumage in the dark. The RSPCA gave me a leaflet on opening and shutting it, but not much on the sensitivities of where/what to put in it

e


p.s. 
To answer the question as to how the catflap was unlocked, it is one that is a 4-way one, with two circles that turn around making it set to in/out, in only, out only, locked. I guess the postie twiddled the circles to make it open from the outside, but didnt think to then turn it after putting the parcel in to make it locked again:mad2:
It's being removed after I get Bibi back......


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

We have a cat flap like that. Its a Staywell one right. I just went outside my front door and your right you can unlock it from the outside. Wow!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> We have a cat flap like that. Its a Staywell one right. I just went outside my front door and your right you can unlock it from the outside. Wow!


That's it!

I'm going to remove the cat flap altogether I think ( I was due to get a new door soon anyway)


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

ella said:


> That's it!
> 
> I'm going to remove the cat flap altogether I think ( I was due to get a new door soon anyway)


I hope you manage to catch her soon!

We used to have a cat flap that was in/out, in only, out only and locked, but was on a slider rather than a dial. Clever Miss Misi learned how to slide the catch over and get out, except she used to slide it over to "out only" and couldn't get back in again...


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Our cat flap is also that Staywell one (it is at least 8 years old so maybe there's an updated design these days), ours is in the back door with a padlocked gate between it and the outside world but it's not ideal, I will admit.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed that tonight is the night you find her


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Will be thinking of you tonight and hope that you will be reunited with her very soon.x

Paws and fingers crossed here too xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks again

I'm very nervous about this trap. How often should I check it do you think? I need to sleep too, but also dont want to trap anyone else's cat....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you share checking duties with someone else? OH?? Then take it in turns to check say every 45 mins, allowing 1.5 hrs sleep each between checking times.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm on my own... I was thinking maybe hourly for a quick look


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi really hope this works for you sardines in tomato sauce is supposed to be irresistable ? so ive been told or which ever food your cat normally goes mad for i dont know much about the traps myself hopefully bibi will be in it but if someone elses cat does go in please dont get disheartened make sure you take a im sorry treat when you check it just in case there is another cat in it im sure youll be forgiven we are really really rooting for you xx good luck hugs to you all xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ella said:


> I'm on my own... I was thinking maybe hourly for a quick look


Awwwwwwwwww.  If only I were closer to you...... 

If you can sustain yourself doing it every hour then that should be ok. I know that when Merson & Oscar were missing in action, I didn't have a proper nights sleep until they came home. Every 30-40 mins I would be waking up from the light doze with one ear open that I was managing to get.

Good luck hun, really really hoping that tonight is the night.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Got everything crossed for you :hand::hand::hand::hand::hand:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I figured I would discharge the trap about 5am and get a couple of hours uninterrupted sleep.... unless she's there!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really hope all goes well for you tonight Ella and that Bibi comes home. 

Tinned mackerel is another smelly fish you could try, Frankie goes mad for it. 

Fingers and paws still crossed xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thankyou



sarahecp said:


> Tinned mackerel is another smelly fish you could try, Frankie goes mad for it.


Beebster is the only cat I know that doesnt like fish (even salmon Dreamies are a no-no), so it's Gourmet Perle Duck in Gravy on the menu at Trap Cafe tonight..... It really smells but she loves it as a side dish to biscuits - she sucks the gravy and spits out the solids.... I'm hoping she wont be able to resist dining at my cafe tonight....

I've decided to move the trap a bit so I can see it from a window, rather than going outside each hour... Then I only need go out if there's anything caught.

I'll post later now - off to start my marathon!

e


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck, loads of fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

good luck!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless her 

Good idea to move the trap where you can see it from the window. 

Again, good luck and hope Bibi cannot resist the delights of Trap Cafe xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Another one thinking of you here.Best of luck,hoping for news of Bibi coming back. x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if the trap is anything like the one i used earlier this year then it is made of plastic and not the old metal ones so if they go off they dont make the noise and wont scare the cat as much. is there anything you can put over the trap in case it rains, something like a plastic sheet?
are you setting it up in your garden, i assume so?
keeping fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck Ella


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ella, best of luck with it all. Fingers crossed for positive news which I've no doubt will be soon! Take care.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

All fingers, claws and nails crossed, here.

Don't disarm the trap if you go to sleep for a few hours. If you have enough food to replace it if another cat gets in first and eats it, that is... Simply release the cat and set it up for Bibi again.....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

One last look before I go to bed, to see if Bibi has taken the bate. I so hope she will tonight....

ewelsh x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck fingers and paws crossed for you here!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

good luck ....i hope it works


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Ella, hope you have good news this morning x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

She's not in the trap- it's rained very heavily overnight so I guess she wouldn't venture from her hiding spot. I'm going out to move and discharge the trap for now- I have to go into the office this morning and wouldn't leave it unattended for that long

Maybe tomorrow

Bit deflated

E


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

so sorry it didn't work last night! Don't give up tonight it could work  let's hope it doesn't rain xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ella said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> She's not in the trap- it's rained very heavily overnight so I guess she wouldn't venture from her hiding spot. I'm going out to move and discharge the trap for now- I have to go into the office this morning and wouldn't leave it unattended for that long
> 
> ...


Can understand you being deflated, but don't give up 

Am certain she hasn't gone far, she's just probably a bit scared and has found a hiding place .... she will get used to you calling her every night and realise you are her very worried mummy looking for her


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry ella. Maybe tonight if the weather is kinder to you


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just caught up with this and want to send good luck wishes from here too.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep trying. Does she like catnip? What I do when I trap is spray the inside of the cage with catnip spray and also sprinkle catnip or spray catnip spray in a sort of "trail" leadinng to the cage. I find the cat becomes distracted when sniffing the trail and the cage and then is less suspicious about going into the cage. The sardines in tomato sauce (if she likes it) is my number one preferred bait. Most cats find it irresistable.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I do so hope she comes home tonight, good luck with the trap


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ella, if she won't venture out of the copse, then there's no point setting up the trap in your garden. You need to set it up as close to her hiding spot as possible so that it's not such an ordeal for her to venture out and get the food. I'm afraid rummaging is the order of the day if you want an increased chance of getting her back. Bring a flashlight with you so that rummaging in the dark isn't such an ordeal, but really, this is about what works for the cat, and having the trap closer to where she's hiding is the best option for her becore she potentially moves on in another direction and misses the garden altogether.

I really hope you find her soon.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

hope you have better luck today xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Ella, if she won't venture out of the copse, then there's no point setting up the trap in your garden. You need to set it up as close to her hiding spot as possible so that it's not such an ordeal for her to venture out and get the food. I'm afraid rummaging is the order of the day if you want an increased chance of getting her back. Bring a flashlight with you so that rummaging in the dark isn't such an ordeal, but really, this is about what works for the cat, and having the trap closer to where she's hiding is the best option for her becore she potentially moves on in another direction and misses the garden altogether.


The trap is next to the copse, not in it, as I dont want to go in there in the middle of the night. It was put in a position so that I could see it and not have to go out at night.

I have already rummaged, every day, but the copse is so dense with brambles that it is impossible, and a flashlight doesnt work either, as she is likely to hide her eyes (based on her behaviour at home) rather than look at the torch. I also go out at other times, calling and shaking biscuit boxes.

The rain was torrential overnight, so I guess (hope) that she would stay in a dry-ish place. There is no other way of getting out of the copse except by going into open space - which would make her wetter.

The trap, sadly, is a wired cage one, that is therefore open to the elements. I thought of tarpaulins, but they would make noise and frighten her off too.

I'm hoping to get a baby monitor to put in the trap, so I can hear the trap shut and not have to keep checking through the night in case anything/she is caught.

I'm finding it all exhausting, emotionally and physically. I hope things change soon.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Keep trying. Does she like catnip? What I do when I trap is spray the inside of the cage with catnip spray and also sprinkle catnip or spray catnip spray in a sort of "trail" leadinng to the cage. I find the cat becomes distracted when sniffing the trail and the cage and then is less suspicious about going into the cage. The sardines in tomato sauce (if she likes it) is my number one preferred bait. Most cats find it irresistable.


Another foible of hers - she doesnt seem to go mad for catnip, and doesnt like fish. I put a trail of her favourite biscuits in a line to the cage, I'm guessing it was just too wet last night.

It's a new day today, so will keep trying


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Once again ella good luck. Cats dont know when and where they are better off, especially on days like last night.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Etienne said:


> Once again ella good luck. Cats dont know when and where they are better off, especially on days like last night.


Thank you so much, you are all keeping me going....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you ((()))


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry your going through this  could you put something in the cage she used to sleep on the smell might remind her of home. Everything crossed here for good news soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't give up Ella (know you won't) good luck and still thinking of you xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

ella said:


> Another foible of hers - she doesnt seem to go mad for catnip, and doesnt like fish. I put a trail of her favourite biscuits in a line to the cage, I'm guessing it was just too wet last night.
> 
> It's a new day today, so will keep trying


Try valerian root, most cats like it. Regarding the torch, do you have those torches with red light? I find that cats turn their eyes away from bright torch light, but do not seem to react to red light and will look directly at it and their eyes show up quite clearly. I often use a red light when trapping or looking for cats in bushes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

We're all here for you hun *hugs*


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Try valerian root, most cats like it. Regarding the torch, do you have those torches with red light? I find that cats turn their eyes away from bright torch light, but do not seem to react to red light and will look directly at it and their eyes show up quite clearly. I often use a red light when trapping or looking for cats in bushes.


Thanks for the tip about the red light - I'll go to Halfords and get a rear bike light.

I havent tried valerian root on her - not sure where I would get it... I'll try a petshop

Thanks so much


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

ella said:


> Thanks for the tip about the red light - I'll go to Halfords and get a rear bike light.
> 
> I havent tried valerian root on her - not sure where I would get it... I'll try a petshop
> 
> Thanks so much


Or a health shop


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Only just caught up with this but adding my best wishes and good vibes for a safe homecoming, (and anger at that ****** postie ), to those of everyone else. Whata nightmare for you :-(


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Ella that was only day one and as they say Rome wasnt built in a day! What with the heavy rain no self respecting kittie is going to come out and get wet, im sure providing the weather stays dry you will get there. Still got our paws and fingers crossed. (())


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, you poor thing. How frustrating for you  She will come home, but I don't know what it is with escaped cats, sometimes. They so often run off when you try and get them :confused1:

When you see your postman again, give him a backhander, just one swift backhander, right across his dopey chops... From me.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Hi Ella,
You said you are finding all this emotionally and physically exhausting and that must be soooo true-you must be shattered.You're doing absolutely everything you can for Bibi-please try to look after yourself too,even if it's just a nice hot bath with bubbles,something like that.Have you any friends who would be willing to help join the hunt with you or do a shift of watching the cat trap for an hour or two, to give you a little break? I know you probably won't sleep brilliantly but you do need your sleep too.What about volunteers from any local cat charities,could they give any practical help? Just trying to think of you both and continued good vibes.There's lots of stories on here of cats coming home after way longer than Bibi's been away. xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sorry she's still not turned up yet. We still have our fingers crossed here for you. ((Big Hug))


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You're still in our thoughts hun and we keep hoping that you will find Bibi very, very soon.

(((hugs))) to keep you going. And you need to try and rope some friends in to help you out as it is very difficult on your own. Like I said before, if I lived closer to you, I would be there in a flash to help you.


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Another thought, can you get your hands on catmint from a garden centre??? My 3 aren't attracted to catnip but have gone wild for catmint (even though its effectively the same, just not dried). It is supposedly irresistable to cats. 

Really hope you have better luck tonight. x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

weather for tonight, cold but dry! fingers crossed for you both..... your both on my mind all the time... xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Still got my fingers crossed for success. You must be in such a state by now--I know I would be. 

My Henry was missing for about a week, I think, but I only knew about it for a day and I was a complete wreck about it. He escaped while my cat-sitting, philandering ex-bf was being an idiot and I was away for work. I found out when I got home and he was across the street, living in my neighbor's garage. He actually tried to run from me, so I know they can be oddly skittish. 

Sending very positive vibes, thinking all good thoughts for your baby's speedy return. It's good news that she's been spotted, so just keep trying. You'll have her back in your arms soon, I just know it.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm hoping tonight's the night, good luck - we are all thinking of you.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, and thankyou so much

My utterly lovely cat loving neighbour (who I only met because of all this - so one good thing) has been brilliant. He is keeping his cats in and is looking out of his window through the night in case he sees Bibi again. He also helped me site the trap, based on the route she took on Sunday/Monday night.

I've now trapped 1 cat, and one managed to back out before being fully trapped (hoping that wont happen with Bibi)

I also had a quiet afternoon so feel a bit better.

My pals and family all have things going on - it being half term, so many are away with kids etc. It's just poor timing...

Disappointingly, CP (I am on the border of 3 branches and have contacted 2 of them now) have not replied to either my emails or phone calls. RSPCA tried to offload any help back to CP; I had to beg them to let me have the trap as CP hadnt called me back. There seems to be an awful lot of politics between the CP branches, and then with RSPCA. I know they are all busy, but as the 'end user' it feels very disorganised and frustrating. Bibi came from CP - but not a local branch - and they were very helpful (she had been picked up before after her previous owner kicked her out) and they gave me 
some tips, but inter-branch communication sounds dire.

Anyway, we are where we are, and I am ever hopeful, just exhausted. I am getting the baby monitor later to put in the trap, so at least I shouldnt have to check hourly as I did last night. 

I'm hoping for a drier night, and will update again later

Thanks for keeping me going

e


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

fingers crossed that tonight is the night!!x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I will keep everything crossed for you ella and im sure Bibi will be home very soon. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's lovely that your neighbour is going to help you out and the baby monitor is a great idea. Really hope tonight is the night. 

Fingers and paws still crossed. Big ((hugs)) from me and my boys xx

Good luck x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

good luck for tonight hope you managed to get a red light sorted that will be suitable if not thought that coloring in the glass with red marker or tape on some red cello might be able to get some of that from a florist really really hope tonights the night xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good that you have some help :thumbup:


Fingers and paws still crossed here


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Still nothing.

Although the trap did catch another cat so it does work....

I'll update later


----------



## ab22 (Aug 27, 2011)

i shall cross fingers for you .


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I keep checking back on this thread to see if you have found her!

Keep looking, I hope you find her soon xxxx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Just checking back to see if youve had any luck were keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope Your wee baby come home soon. Keep positive and Keep looking. You will get kitty back.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I check back every morning to see if she's been found yet. Hopefully todays the day! Having everthing crossed for you!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwww Ella, I understand how heartbreaking this is for you. I just keep hoping that you get lucky.

Still in my thoughts hun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh sweetheart, she will come home, keep your chin up, and if you need to rant at all, then please do! Thinking of you xXx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwwww Ella, I understand how heartbreaking this is for you. I just keep hoping that you get lucky.
> 
> Still in my thoughts hun.


Thanks so much, am just hoping the weather might change so she might come out. It was wet again last night.

I've put the trap into the copse - I'm happy to do that during the day, but I dont like it in the dark.

Also, someone tore one of the posters down - must admit, that's got to me today - having a good blub this morning...

e


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww Ella 


Try to keep your chin up, we are all here for you 

I know how heartbreaking this must be for you, but you need to stay positive ..... SHE WILL COME BACK HOME


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

ella said:


> Thanks so much, am just hoping the weather might change so she might come out. It was wet again last night.
> 
> I've put the trap into the copse - I'm happy to do that during the day, but I dont like it in the dark.
> 
> ...


i feel so sorry for you ...and can only think ...as i type this some one has your cat ....looking after it..... not noing your looking for it i hope it finds its way home soon ......


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Thanks so much, am just hoping the weather might change so she might come out. It was wet again last night.
> 
> I've put the trap into the copse - I'm happy to do that during the day, but I dont like it in the dark.
> 
> ...


You have a good old blub................. you must be shattered.I hope someone is with you?

As for the poster it was kids...................... so pop up another when you can. Tonight is another go, thats all you can do, god knows you are doing all you can................. Chin up, try in the day time calling again shake her treats you never know, we will all look back at this at one day when Bibi is back where she belongs........................ bless you! big hugs xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear she still hasnt come home. I also check every morning to see if you have managed to get her back and I feel your pain hun (((((((())))))))

I will keep my fingers crossed until she comes home!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Oh you poor thing,I was so hoping for good news today.You go ahead and have a good blub-you wouldn't be human if you didn't! I'm thinking of you and Bibi and willing her to come home soon. x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checking in to see if any more news (((hugs)))

Clare x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

You must be so frustrated, as all you can do is watch, wait and hope. But she'll come back. She's out there and it might be that if another cat goes near the trap, then she stays away for a bit, so it will just take some time. 

Go ahead and have a really good cry--you'll feel better and stronger afterwards. It's cathartic. As for the poster being torn down, it's terribly mean, but it was probably just kids, so try not to take it too much to heart and as someone else said, just replace it. 

I remember last year, I think, someone else's cat went on walkabouts---Tiggertots, wasn't it? I followed that thread daily hoping he'd come back. And round about the time she'd pretty much consigned herself to the fact that he was gone, she found him. There were all kinds of sightings in the area and the neighbors seemed helpful, although not even as nice as yours. And she got him back, so my hopes are very high for you and your sweet Bibi. It just may take more time than any of us would like.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Keep your chin up, you are doing everything and like the others say it's still early days, there have been sightings and I think she'll be back.

Hugs x


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Stay positive Ella, you know that she is not far away and just being bloody minded as we all know out furbabies can be. 

You go ahead and blub as much as you want, we all know where you are coming from. 

Keep calm and it will happen (()) xx


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

ella said:


> Thanks so much, am just hoping the weather might change so she might come out. It was wet again last night.
> 
> I've put the trap into the copse - I'm happy to do that during the day, but I dont like it in the dark.
> 
> ...


Ella - Approx. how many posters have you put up?

Also, have u pushed leaflets through people's letter boxes?

You would be surprised just how many people do take notice of posters and leaflets where there is a lost cat involved.

Just recently we knew of someone who's kitten had gone missing. She went round knocking on doors, she put posters up all over the place and pushed leaflets through hundreds of letter-boxes. She did get her kitten back and it was the poster which had done the trick.

Apparently someone had seen the kitten wandering about ( this was one mile away from the kitten's house ), looking lost, and decided to take it into their house - they said it looked so much like a kitten they once had and felt so sorry for it. They kept it in their house and fed it - they had no idea who it belonged to ( why should they know - it couldn't tell them where it lived ). Then one day the woman saw one of the posters and she knew she couldn't keep the kitten any longer, so she rang the tel. no. - so a happy ending there.

Good luck - you have to find her, you are her mummy who she should still be with.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> .......... you must be shattered.


That's the worst part - I'm catching naps in the day and that helps a bit, but my mind is active, plus I'm checking the trap every couple of hours, so I dont switch off properly.

It's raining again now, quite hard, but looks like we might have drier periods overnight tonight, so with any luck she will want to get the food from the trap.

I've done a couple of circuits around the likely 'patch' and been checking the trap (which I will move later so I can see from the house), and asking neighbours etc, so she's in their minds still.... just a waiting game

Thanks again everyone


----------



## VanessaD (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh i do hope kitty comes home soon!!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

OMg im so sorry only just looked at this thread believe it or not lol
The only thing i can think to suggest apart from what you have already done is start knocking on doors, i were you i would be knocking on everyones doors cause some people will be cheeky and try and keep the little one but if they are face to face with you they are less likely to get away with it.


Im so sorry


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> That's the worst part - I'm catching naps in the day and that helps a bit, but my mind is active, plus I'm checking the trap every couple of hours, so I dont switch off properly.
> 
> It's raining again now, quite hard, but looks like we might have drier periods overnight tonight, so with any luck she will want to get the food from the trap.
> 
> ...


Ella, I've been thinking... do you have a recording camera which you could set up but hidden on the spot where you think Bibi is???? OR this neighbour who spotted Bibi has he got a web cam?? if so can he put web cam to the window and you view the other side???
If you could get recorded evidence you may spot times food etc... I know it's a wild idea but is it possible????


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i hope you've kicked the crap out of the postman, i know i wouldve done.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Ella, I've been thinking... do you have a recording camera which you could set up but hidden on the spot where you think Bibi is???? OR this neighbour who spotted Bibi has he got a web cam?? if so can he put web cam to the window and you view the other side???
> If you could get recorded evidence you may spot times food etc... I know it's a wild idea but is it possible????


Hiya

part of the problem is that I think she is in the very dense copse near to the house, or I would have used a camera. It is so dense that I cannot see through it (although leaves are falling daily) and can't get into it. She came out (so neighbour said) about 12am/1am on Sunday/Monday night and drank from a jug that he had left out for his own cats. Another neighbour said he saw her running away in the same area and into the copse at about 5am the same night. The copse can be a bit of a dumping ground - someone left a bag full of food the other night that I brought it and binned. There were some broken eggs there, so she may have had that, plus some water.

Part of the complication is that when her last owner had her, he shut her out after she damaged some furniture, and CP found her after a neighbour said she had been under a bush for about 2 weeks.  She was very thin then (2.6kilos), so I know she is able to withstand not eating/minimal eating for quite some time, which in one way is reassuring, but also doesnt make me think she will find me/help until she is desperate. CP had to coax her out from the hedge she was under. At least there is plenty of water at the moment. I just wish I could see her in order to coax her out...

She had gained 0.75kilos with me in 6 weeks, so was obviously happy - but I am prepared to accept that she hasnt eaten much at all and will be thin - and may find smaller holes to hide in (she hid in a 3in gap when she first came here). I'm hoping that a drier night will bring her out to find the food in the trap - so far, the weather hasnt been on my side. I'm planning an early night and then getting up about 12/1am to see if I can spot her from my window that overlooks where she was seen earlier in the week. The trap is set, but doesnt seem to get any 'catch' until the early hours... and this would match Bibi's reported movements. Even at home she eats at 4/5am. A friend has a night vision monocular (is that right?) and he is going to try and bring it over by the weekend (he's been away), so that may help too - but I'm hoping she will be home by then.

It may sound bonkers but I need to keep positive that she will be coming home soon, so I've bought some bits from Zooplus ready for her return - Feliway (already have some on, but may need it double strength at first) and a new toy to keep her occupied indoors - the Catit Track thingy.....

My mindset is better tonight - I've had a good nap, and given myself a good talking to....

Thanks for all your inputs, I wish I could thank you all in person.:thumbup:

e


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

porps said:


> i hope you've kicked the crap out of the postman, i know i wouldve done.


Ditto and if you feel you can't I'm sure we could organise a mob


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

porps said:


> i hope you've kicked the crap out of the postman, i know i wouldve done.


:thumbup:
Um, well I gave his manager some welly - but to be honest, I am concentrating on getting Bibi home, I dont want to waste my energy on Royal Mail - I have made official complaints, and said I was cross that they had offered no help (ie letter drops) but I just want my little fluffy girl home - she must be petrified. I'll battle more with them when she is home.

e


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> part of the problem is that I think she is in the very dense copse near to the house, or I would have used a camera. It is so dense that I cannot see through it (although leaves are falling daily) and can't get into it. She came out (so neighbour said) about 12am/1am on Sunday/Monday night and drank from a jug that he had left out for his own cats. Another neighbour said he saw her running away in the same area and into the copse at about 5am the same night. The copse can be a bit of a dumping ground - someone left a bag full of food the other night that I brought it and binned. There were some broken eggs there, so she may have had that, plus some water.
> 
> ...


Of course she is coming home, we all know it and feel it which is why she has such a massive fan club out here:thumbup:............you keep up the positive thoughts and feel all the hugs everyone of us is sending you!

She has had a bad past, bless her, so she will ride it out for some time.... god what a worry for you! but she will come out and you will catch her and then you will feed her up and THEN ban the postman, board up the door and spoil Bibi rotten... 
I have a little gift for her return to just waiting for the day you post SHE'S HOME yippppeeeee

Lots and lots of love to you, chin up
ewelsh xxxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

hun well if she has been seen that is good i suppose the dilemma is trying to catch her how long had you had her does she have the scent i mean do you think she knows how to get back


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Of course she is coming home, we all know it and feel it which is why she has such a massive fan club out here:thumbup:............you keep up the positive thoughts and feel all the hugs everyone of us is sending you!
> 
> She has had a bad past, bless her, so she will ride it out for some time.... god what a worry for you! but she will come out and you will catch her and then you will feed her up and THEN ban the postman, board up the door and spoil Bibi rotten...
> I have a little gift for her return to just waiting for the day you post SHE'S HOME yippppeeeee
> ...


Thank you so much, you've all been so utterly brilliant.

I also spent some time looking at her photos again. Here's another good one..... e


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

ella said:


> :thumbup:
> Um, well I gave his manager some welly - but to be honest, I am concentrating on getting Bibi home, I dont want to waste my energy on Royal Mail - I have made official complaints, and said I was cross that they had offered no help (ie letter drops) but I just want my little fluffy girl home - she must be petrified. I'll battle more with them when she is home.
> 
> e


Of course, you are right. im not actually a violent person but i dont think i would've been able to help myself in this case. 
Fingers crossed for you, really hope you get her back soon


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

porps said:


> Of course, you are right. im not actually a violent person but i dont think i would've been able to help myself in this case.
> Fingers crossed for you, really hope you get her back soon


Beleive me, I rarely lose my temper, but the manager got both barrels - but I have had to move on, and use my energy positively to get her home. I could end up in knots if I think too much about how it happened - now I have to do what I can to fix the problem.

Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

raggie doll said:


> hun well if she has been seen that is good i suppose the dilemma is trying to catch her how long had you had her does she have the scent i mean do you think she knows how to get back


I had her 6 weeks before she got away. I dont think she knows how to come back in the front way, so the trap, or her being found and taken to a vet is what I am praying for.  I call her daily with biscuits /toys etc (several times) so she will hear my voice, and maybe venture out. I have put her scents outside (used litter, vacuum cleaner contents) and done as much as I can in that way - I also put her blanket over the trap last night, but it's sodden now, so I've taken it off, but it is in the back garden.

She had previously only been in the back garden for any periods of time - and out the front for minutes if I was there. I know that if she could climb the fence (and she hasnt climbed since with me) she could get out of the copse straight into the back garden - I doubt she knows that though.

The not knowing is the worst part. All I can do is carry on doing what I have done, and then keep hoping....


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ella said:


> I had her 6 weeks before she got away. I dont think she knows how to come back in the front way, so the trap, or her being found and taken to a vet is what I am praying for.  I call her daily with biscuits /toys etc (several times) so she will hear my voice, and maybe venture out. I have put her scents outside (used litter, vacuum cleaner contents) and done as much as I can in that way - I also put her blanket over the trap last night, but it's sodden now, so I've taken it off, but it is in the back garden.
> 
> She had previously only been in the back garden for any periods of time - and out the front for minutes if I was there. I know that if she could climb the fence (and she hasnt climbed since with me) she could get out of the copse straight into the back garden - I doubt she knows that though.
> 
> The not knowing is the worst part. All I can do is carry on doing what I have done, and then keep hoping....


yeah i know what you mean dexter got stuck in somones garden once and at 3 in the morning i started looking for him i broke into to peoples gardens lol i literally ripped apart the fence and they can be so silly sometimes you could only jump into this garden not out of so there was no way out for him


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ella said:


> I had her 6 weeks before she got away. I dont think she knows how to come back in the front way, so the trap, or her being found and taken to a vet is what I am praying for.  I call her daily with biscuits /toys etc (several times) so she will hear my voice, and maybe venture out. I have put her scents outside (used litter, vacuum cleaner contents) and done as much as I can in that way - I also put her blanket over the trap last night, but it's sodden now, so I've taken it off, but it is in the back garden.
> 
> She had previously only been in the back garden for any periods of time - and out the front for minutes if I was there. I know that if she could climb the fence (and she hasnt climbed since with me) she could get out of the copse straight into the back garden - I doubt she knows that though.
> 
> The not knowing is the worst part. All I can do is carry on doing what I have done, and then keep hoping....


Is there anyway to take a panel out of the fence for her to squeeze through?? Just a thought.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is there anyway to take a panel out of the fence for her to squeeze through?? Just a thought.


Great idea - but I can't get to the other side of the fence to undo it. But I suppose I could saw it through.... I'll think about that, thanks


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

seriously just do it if that would help her brilliant is the fence on your side


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

raggie doll said:


> seriously just do it if that would help her brilliant is the fence on your side


The brackets etc are on the copse side. I could remove a panel or part of one tomorrow by sawing....

My brother can come over and help first thing:thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ella said:


> The brackets etc are on the copse side. I could remove a panel or part of one tomorrow by sawing....
> 
> My brother can come over and help first thing:thumbup:


Brilliant Paws and fingers crossed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck for tonight Ella.

Fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Good luck for tonight Ella.
> 
> Fingers and paws crossed xx


Thanks

and my best mate is coming over on Sat at 4am to help me have a look if she isnt back:thumbup: (he's been busy all week) it should be drier on Fri/Sat night than tonight. Must admit I'm conscious of the clock change and how it will be darker much earlier in the night....

I'm off for an early night, will update as soon as I know more. I cant belienve it's a week now - seems like yesterday.

Thanks everyone

e


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you will get some good news very soon.
If your posters are being ruined by the rain you could buy a laminater. The sleeves you can get from asda that are quite cheap or if you know anyone that has one that would be better.
Being a persian a lot of people know the breed and so more noticable.
Also being cream as well so hopefully when this rain stops she will be out in the open and will be spotted. Very Soon xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Hope you will get some good news very soon.
> If your posters are being ruined by the rain you could buy a laminater. The sleeves you can get from asda that are quite cheap or if you know anyone that has one that would be better.
> Being a persian a lot of people know the breed and so more noticable.
> Also being cream as well so hopefully when this rain stops she will be out in the open and will be spotted. Very Soon xx


Thanks very much. I have everything crossed that the weather breaking will mean she comes out into the open.

The posters are supposed to be vandal and waterproof - they were ones from animalsearch.co.uk. The fixing sadly isnt vandal proof :mad2: (I'll be sending feedback!)

e


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck for tonights vigil. I hope Bibi will come out of hiding to explore the cage. xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

still no luck but dont give up. jill on here lost her bsh for weeks just kept putting out the leaflets whenever she heard of her cat being in the area then she put more leaflets out in that area. at least you are getting sightings from neighbours


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Praying for some good news tonight xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping to read some good news. I hope she is found safe and well real soon x


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck for tonight heres hoping she turns up tonight xxx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

good luck for tonight really hoping for some good news for you xxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

What a terrible thing to happen! I hope you find her really soon as I know how worrying it is to lose your cat. Good luck with the search!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Any luck last night Ella?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Chewie39 said:


> Any luck last night Ella?


Nope.

But it's a better day here this morning and should be a dry night.

Just off out to remove some fence!!!

Thanks again

e


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

really hope tonight has some success Ella, we're all here for you x


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

just a thought but maybe a call to the local dairies milkmen work strange hours it may be worth a go you never know hope today is the day xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor little thing, you must be worried sick, fingers crossed you have her back home very very soon._


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Still checking in hun and still hoping to read good news.

I have remembered this thread about Eric who went awol for several weeks and have put up the link as reading it may help to renew your hope.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/153872-how-far-will-he-go.html

You're still in the thoughts of everyone at Moggy Towers. Hopefully, the warmer weather we're supposed to be getting this weekend mught bring her out of her hidey hole.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Nope.
> 
> But it's a better day here this morning and should be a dry night.
> 
> ...


What a shame.. well today is another day... rip that fencing off girl...! I'll keep everything crossed..................

please please let today be the day.. xxxxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

ella said:


> Nope.
> 
> But it's a better day here this morning and should be a dry night.
> 
> ...


Have 'liked' your post not for her not being home but as you are off to remove the fence. Hope it encourages her to come on home!!!

I am keeping everything crossed for you hun.... COME HOME BIBI!!!!!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the saw was ready when the phone rang, Animalsearch rang, there had been a sighting at 7.30 this morning. The lady left her work number so I rang her back and it sounded just like Bibi. The lady tried to call but she wouldnt come, but she left some dog food out. She said I could go into her back garden for a look, so I ran over there - no sign. (actually I accidentally went into another garden first as I went to the wrong house)

I've just been back over, and leafletted / posters in that area. I'll call her back later if there is no more news, and maybe see if I can leave the trap over that way (about half a mile away...) 

It's renewed my hope if nothing else....

e


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds promising  at least you know people are keeping an eye out for her :thumbup: everything crossed her she turns up today  x


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely renewed hope! Good luck for tonight, she's getting hungry, maybe and coming out more? I wish YOU could see her!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Got everything crossed you and Bibi get reunited today Ella xxxxx good luck xxxx


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Also thinking of you & hoping tonight's the night your girl is home safe again. 

I know it's been mentioned before but a camera or webcam (set up in a window) really could be a good tool to use. Is the copse within camera viewing distance at all? 

I downloaded something called Active Webcam (free download) & set my webcam up in my front window (disguised with black card & curtains so that only the tiny camera lens was showing) to see if my cat Bubble was still in the area. You can set it to record only when motion is detected so you don't have to wade through hours of footage. Maybe worth a try for you if the copse is close enough?

ETA: I left my post open for a while & missed your last post. That sounds really positive! let's hope your leaflets generate many more sightings


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

we are still all paws and fingers crossed here, it sounds promising that she has been seen again, tonights the night i can feel it (())


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that's so good another sighting.
It shows that the public are reading your posters and leaflets.
I am afraid it's just a waiting game.
Having waited 6 weeks in the past for one of mine i can tell you that when you hold her in your arms it is the best feeling ever.
Hopefully it won't be too long for you.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh well at least she has been seen
It sounds like she may not have her bearings tbh, lets hope she tries to go in that lady's house and she can trap her in lol.

Hope has been renewed this can only be good news, you know roughly where she has been and that she is not completely missing in the sense that there have been no sightings. 

I feel like your getting closer so keep that positive attitude you are doing brilliantly!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhh just seen the post regarding the recent sighting....... :thumbup:

I confess that I was getting a bit concerned because there didn't seem to be one for a few days.. 

But now there has been and that is great positive news to bolster you up.

*REALLY REALLY REALLY* hoping that by this time tomorrow you'll be telling us much food she is putting away and how many cuddles you are getting.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Please find your way back home Bibi. Sending postive lights to show you the way.

I really hope you get her back this weekend Ella x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That is positive news Ella 

Fingers, paws and everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Exellent news................ we're all hoping and praying you'll get her back soon. 

Thank goodness people do report little cats who obviously look lost... 

come home soon Bibi. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad about the recent sighting. Just a thought... how high was the ladies fence?? If she was able to get into her garden it is possible that she is also visiting other gardens...

Hope Bibi makes an appearance very soon. xx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Brilliant news just caught up so gutted she wasnt about for when you got there lets hope you have some more sightings maybe print off an area map and plot on it when and where shes been seen it may be of some help??? good luck hopefully your catching up with her just another thought if you have facebook maybe posting on there lots of kids off from school my friend found his missing dog through this reaches alot of people.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

the sighting from this morning rang again. She had her in the garden. It was DEFINITELY Bibi. I went round, called her, tried biscuits, but she came over then walked off, I tried to get to her by going to another house but then she was spooked by a light and ran off 

She looked ok - just a bit scruffy.

Going back later

kind of happy, very frustrated. At least she looked well!

e


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

thats great!!!!!

she'll keep returning to that garden now! :thumbup: :thumbup:





(god, i'd love to even get a glimpse of my missing girl)


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Woooo hooooo, oh my goodness everything I own is crossed for you tonight.

Go get her! I'm so pleased you've seen her, don't you wish we could just _talk_ to them sometimes.....


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

broccoli said:


> thats great!!!!!
> 
> she'll keep returning to that garden now! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope so, as long as she wasnt too scared


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep checking this thread for news and this is brilliant progress :thumbup: I do hope that you manage to get her back  Having lost a cat after moving house two years ago I understand all that you are going through - we never got our Gizmo back but I do hope that you have much more luck with your girl


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

((hugs)) broccoli xxx
((hugs )) lymorelynn xxx
Ella that's great news all be it frustrating! I can feel it, I reckon your baby will be back with you very soon  can you take the trap over there??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

It much be such a relief just to have seen her and know she is OK!

All fingers and paws crossed here that you get her home safe tonight - good luck x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm, would that lady be amenable to your putting the trap in her garden?

Even if she isn't, this is still wonderful progress. You'll get your baby back soon, I can feel it!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

The lady didnt want the trap as she feeds badgers and foxes in her garden - I said that I didnt think a badger would fit....

Anyway, I'm going back in an hour, when hopefully bibi will be calmer. I will ask a nighbour behind this garden if I can put the trap in their driveway....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you still


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

yey that is excellent news i was so gutted for you earlier so pleased for you weve everything crossed for you really hope you manage to catch hold of her so please you got too see her at least she knows your about maybe if its just you youll get her to come right over please let tonight be the night when she tucked up safe and sound at home xxxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG wooooooooohoooooooooo i am so thrilled for you! Yoou know where she is going its just a matter of catching her, and you will.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I suppose a part of me thought that she'd see me and run into my arms....

I hope she's back soon- I think i'm getting a cold - benn running hot and cold all day

e


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> the sighting from this morning rang again. She had her in the garden. It was DEFINITELY Bibi. I went round, called her, tried biscuits, but she came over then walked off, I tried to get to her by going to another house but then she was spooked by a light and ran off
> 
> ...


That is good positive news. You know she is okay and now it is just a matter wait and see


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ella said:


> I suppose a part of me thought that she'd see me and run into my arms....
> 
> I hope she's back soon- I think i'm getting a cold - benn running hot and cold all day
> 
> e


awwww hun its probably that she knows she should be in but has probably freaked her self out being out and about this long, but you said her previous owner had done this to her so she may be being silly and thinking she is meant to be out there


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

ella said:


> I suppose a part of me thought that she'd see me and run into my arms....
> 
> I hope she's back soon- I think i'm getting a cold - benn running hot and cold all day
> 
> e


Strange things about cats. In their own eviroment she would have run upto you but outside the zone they can act differently. My cats did anyway in the past.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So pleased that you finally know where she is-well done for not giving up on her 

Good luck tonight-fingers and paws crossed here

Cant wait for you to be re-united-please keep us all updated-we are all here for you

Maureen

Our cats Rigsby,Dougal (both 14) and little Ollie (6)send you BIG HUGS


----------



## HelloKittyx (Oct 22, 2011)

Been reading this throughout the day and I'm happy that you saw Bibi! It won't be long now until shes back home  

Keeping fingers crossed shes back home tonight 

x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

The lady just called.

She's back in their garden RIGHT NOW. (they had been on hoilday until yesterday so she may heve been there before)

We've both agreed to leave her this evening, she's safe and I dont want to run the risk of her being spooked and running off again. I'm going back first thing tomorrow morning to try again.

This way I can have an early night of decent sleep - and maybe Ill be quicker

soo happy and excited - but still need everything crossed

e


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So so hoping with fingers crossed for you, is it worth taking any of her toys with you xxx


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Just to see her must of been fantastic, I am so pleased she is still around and Ok if a little bit scruffy. Fingers toes and paws all crossed here. Tonight is the night I can feel it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is the lady putting some food out for her? Maybe put a box and a blanket in the garden ..... Will certainly encourage her to stay where she is 



All looking very promising, this time tomorrow night she will be home with you I'm sure


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

keeping it all crossed for you did the lady say whether she would leave a window or door open for her


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw that's brilliant! 
I really don't want to bring you down when you're so happy but just a thought ... Does the lady get lots of foxes?? That worries me if I'm honest! 
This time tomorrow she could be with you xxx


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

My cat and the local fox live in perfect harmony and sit together in the garden. I used to be worried but not anymore.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Feeby said:


> My cat and the local fox live in perfect harmony and sit together in the garden. I used to be worried but not anymore.


Wow really?? Brilliant, I'd have thought a fox would chase a cat!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is the lady putting some food out for her? Maybe put a box and a blanket in the garden ..... Will certainly encourage her to stay where she is


Exactly my thoughts. If she starts to feel safe there, and fed, she may stick around there and that should make it easier to get her home.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy that you have seen her - that alone must be a huge relief. :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Wow really?? Brilliant, I'd have thought a fox would chase a cat!


When I lived in London, it was right next to a train track so there were a lot of foxes. Oscar used to play chases with them and very often used to waken me up in the night as they thundered past the wall that my bedroom was on the other side of!!!


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> Wow really?? Brilliant, I'd have thought a fox would chase a cat!


I think Squeak set the ground rules mind you..... "If you are in my garden this is my expectation"!


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Oscars mam said:


> Aw that's brilliant!
> I really don't want to bring you down when you're so happy but just a thought ... Does the lady get lots of foxes?? That worries me if I'm honest!
> This time tomorrow she could be with you xxx


I didn't want to say but I was thinking the same, just due my past experience .

On a plus note, I am over the moon that you have seen her yourself and know that she is coping ok. I have everything crossed that you will be able to get her tomorrow. xx


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Donna3939 said:


> I didn't want to say but I was thinking the same, just due my past experience .
> 
> On a plus note, I am over the moon that you have seen her yourself and know that she is coping ok. I have everything crossed that you will be able to get her tomorrow. xx


I know what you mean cos I really didnt want to but felt I had to! But judging by the posts she will be fine x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww Ella, I'm soooo happy for you that you have seen Bibi.

Fingers, toes, paws and everything crossed that you are reunited very very soon.

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

I am desperately hoping that Bibi comes home this weekend as I have been reading your thread today and my emotions are with you. I am sure Bibi will be home soon given the sightings you have had. Go get her tomorrow!! xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is the lady putting some food out for her? Maybe put a box and a blanket in the garden ..... Will certainly encourage her to stay where she is
> 
> All looking very promising, this time tomorrow night she will be home with you I'm sure


Yes, she's kept the biscuits and has the carry box just in case she can grab her.

We just left things 'as is' for tonight, bibi feels safe there for now so don't want her tO bolt again

Update tOmorrow


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes, she's kept the biscuits and has the carry box just in case she can grab her.
> 
> We just left things 'as is' for tonight, bibi feels safe there for now so don't want her tO bolt again
> 
> Update tOmorrow


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh brillant news that you have actually seen her, it wont be long now! Cant wait for the morning and some fantastic news! Fingers so crossed they ache


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!!!!!! I am so excited this was brilliant news to come home from work to!!!

I'm so glad you know she is okay

I think that once you're sure you're close enough to her just grab her. . .like no matter what you get hold of (unless it's her tail) just grab. . . .even if it's her leg and even if she turns around and tries to scratch you just hold on tight. . .the chances are she would try to run but would tug her leg back and forth to get you off her. . . but move your arm in motion with her leg so she doesn't hurt herself and then grab her with the other hand too and pick her up pull her close against your body and don't let her move

that sounds really brutal but that's what I had to do to my cat when she went missing and i found her again. ..she was so scared. .so I got as close as I could and then just grabbed her

you just have to be sure she is close enough for you to get a good grip otherwise you run the risk of making her scared of you


fingers crossed for tomorrow. .I'm sure tomorrow will be your lucky day!

and then you can sit and tell her about how worried she has made you in your living room and tell her how horrible that postman is!


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Totally off topic but Salkei your profile pic looks just my Dinsdale. <3


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> the sighting from this morning rang again. She had her in the garden. It was DEFINITELY Bibi. I went round, called her, tried biscuits, but she came over then walked off, I tried to get to her by going to another house but then she was spooked by a light and ran off
> 
> ...


What what.. I've only been gone a few hours................... oh my love what fantastic news,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I feel relieved, goodness knows how you must be feeling..................

So little Bibi is safe, that the prioriy here and mummy has seen her, tomorrow she will know your voice again...sit there still and she will come....and grab hold and don't let go no matter what...... xx

Oh I feel so excited for you both, bless her little heart.

Don't worry about the foxes, the woman is feeding them so no threat, also there are no cubs so no threat now either.

Till tomorrow, I will be super-glued..

lots and lots of hugs and smiles xx


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Really pleased for you. Hopefully tomorrow we can see loads of reunited posts and pictures. Come one Bibi, your mum has not abandoned you. Please go to her and let her take you home.


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Logged on especially to see if there was an update & it's wonderful that you've seen her!! 

Which way is Bibi running when you approach her? Can you see where she's running towards to hide? I was just thinking that when she is sighted again (and I know she will be now, bless her) you want to approach her from the direction furthest from your house - so if she runs away from you she's running closer to your house and not further away from it. Or to put it simpler if your house is point A & the lady's is point B you want to start at point C & walk towards point B from there ... probably doesn't make any sense at all but i know what i mean lol.

Best if the lady can keep leaving food out though & give Bibi a reason to stay around there. Perhaps place some of her own scented items (bed, blankets, toys etc) in the lady's garden too.

It's only a matter of time now 'til she's home safe with you


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hope if this lady is trying to get bibi that she gets her first time or she could scare her into coming back into her garden, pity she cant use the trap.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

come,on bibi "Home Time Now, You've had your Fun.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

keeping everything crossed for you for today xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck Ella, thinking of you and hope today is the day xx

Everything is still tightly crossed x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh I could weep.

I went round to the house again, and into the back garden. Bibi was there, I put some food down, she looked at me and ran off into the next-door garden again. I sat for a while but she didnt come back, so I went to the fenceline and saw her in the nextdoor garden. so I went back and sat down.

After 20 mins or so I thought I'd go round to the neighbour's garden, and there she was, sitting on the wall. She saw me, and ran back again.

I went back to the first garden, no sign. Although I did notice that the box of biscuits I'd left there were open, so she probably had scooby snacks all night and isnt hungry enough to come to me/food.:mad2:

Have come back for a coffee and to have another think and calm down - the trap may go down (in the neighbours garden - I saw her yesterday too)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

So happy she's OK.
Now be a good girl, Bibi, and come home NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

You're almost there so it must be _sooooooo_ frustrating atm, but it's only a matter of time now before she comes to you.

Ian


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> So happy she's OK.
> Now be a good girl, Bibi, and come home NOW!!!!!!


Thanks

But I'd settle for 'Come closer so someone can grab you'!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like she hasn't been with you long enough to totally trust you in a strange situation, or else she likes it out there and is in no mood to come home.
But you know she is around, and sooner or later she will walk into the trap (or someone's house) and you will have her back.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Ian B said:


> You're almost there so it must be _sooooooo_ frustrating atm, but it's only a matter of time now before she comes to you.
> 
> Ian


I hope so, it is maddening


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like she hasn't been with you long enough to totally trust you in a strange situation,


I think you've nailed it there. I had her 6 weeks - 2 weeks she spent hiding and even on a good day she can cower from me - I do wonder if she was knocked about in a previous home....? Poor little thing.... It makes it even sadder....


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

awwww ella i really feel for you trying to rack my brains to think what you can do the only thing i can think is may be someone like the rspca i know that you already been in contact but wondering if they may help now that shes close they may be able to offer some tips and you know where she is i so wish i lived near you id be there like a shot to help 
im sure shell come to you thimk it playing the waiting game sorry not much help i know keep everything crossed for you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning! The first thing on my mind was Ella & Bibi........... it will so hard for you as expectations are so high for you both........................ IF she comes out... you have to hold your nerve, and pray she gets close enough...

Remember if it doesn't happen today it has to happen soon. Ok x

ewelsh


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ella said:


> The lady just called.
> 
> She's back in their garden RIGHT NOW. (they had been on hoilday until yesterday so she may heve been there before)
> 
> ...


thats good news , i hope it all works out and she's back home real soon. x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

The lady has agreed to put the trap in her garden! She may let me leave it overnight too, will have to see.

Let's hope Bibi isnt too clever for her own good and realise that it's a trap.

I feel like the childcatcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - 'sweeties - I smell children'

Still fingers crossed here.....:thumbup:


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Heres hoping for you at least you know that shes ok and hopefully she ll feel safe enough having seen you there for the first time since shes been gone really hope shes back home very soon xxx


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw that is brilliant news Ella  today is the day I can feel it xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oscars mam said:


> Aw that is brilliant news Ella  today is the day I can feel it xxx


I really hope so - but I had a great nights sleep last night, so I can deal with things a bit better today


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

That's good news about the trap  

If i were your neighbour I'd be doing a night time vigil myself to do everything i could to help catch Bibi. Not judging your neighbour in any way but some just don't realise how heartbreaking this is & how utterly desperate you are to have her home. Chin up though... she's close by, she's still in good health. I'm sure she'll soon be in that trap


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh this is so frustrating for you, if only you could have help, many hands make light work, more hands can catch her........ If I was closer I'd come and help and damn well sit in that garden till I got her for you! 
It must be so hard to be so close.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Now come on Bibi,stop playing with mummy :hand: and let her pick yuo up and take you home!

So pleased to hear she's safe and you've seen her.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good luck everything crossed for her home & haveing finger wagged at her by tea time x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ella, I know you said that she hasnt been with you really for that long, but whilst she was, was there anything that she loved/you could coakes her with - such as dreamies, blanket/bed and toys etc, it may be worth taking anything like this with you, silly thing perhaps as well but take an open tin of tuna with you (most cats smell tin tuna!) or even her food bowls and pop some of it out for her whilst you are there

Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Really hope today is the day that you have Bibi back at home. 

Like the OP, I would also suggest getting back onto the RSPCA since you actually know where she is visiting now.

Beforehand when you borrowed the trap you didn't really know where she was but now that you do, the RSPCA may be willing to come out with their catcher-thingy and help you get her.

Another thing is to call that Animal Search company who made the flyers up and tell them you know the area she is now in but are having trouble catching her - they may offer to come out and help to get her. After all, that is their job isn't it???

Many many wishes for her safe return home today. xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there anyway you can get a few friends a round that might be able to help catch her if the trap doesn't work.
When one of mine got lost a few years ago 2 liitle boys helped me catch her.
She did the same as Bibi, when i got close she jumped over a fence to a back garden.
There was me flinging myself over 6ft high iron gates with 2 boys but we caught her in the end.

When you do manage to catch her you will get your cuddles and purrs when you get her home.
They seem to recognise you in the home for some reason.

Good Luck for tonight and hope the trap works xx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

oh hun, she is being a cheeky devil, i wish i live near i would come and hunt her down for you, i have become quite good at it now lol

She is just being naughty and probably very much enjoying the attention!!
i think the key here is to leave something like tuna like peeps have said and not be in sight when she goes for it then extremely quickly like a ninja grab her lol


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've not read the entire thread, but I second what others have said about tuna. 

Our cat is only allowed out in the daytime and sometimes the only way to get her in at night is by opening a tin of tuna!

Cats certainly are stubborn little mules sometimes!

Is there any way of getting hold of some sort of net to catch her in?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Nina_82 said:


> I've not read the entire thread, but I second what others have said about tuna.
> 
> Our cat is only allowed out in the daytime and sometimes the only way to get her in at night is by opening a tin of tuna!
> 
> ...


tell me abut it the things i have done to get them in at night normally its a case of running after them and grabbing them when they make a mistake lol.

Ella maybe we could give a shout out to anyone that lives in your area so they could come out and help you we are a community after all


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ladies................. silence! 

I'm getting a little obsessed by this thread now.

do you think Ella is in hot persuit after Bibi.... If I had more fingers I'd cross them, Ha!

No news is good news hey!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Oh ladies................. silence!
> 
> I'm getting a little obsessed by this thread now.
> 
> ...


i know I'm like whats happening bibi probably thinks this is fun lol


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> i know I'm like whats happening bibi probably thinks this is fun lol


Yep loving the fuss, if only we could verbally explain to our cats how much they worry us and how much they are loved....................

I know my cat Loulou played up for me when the kitten first came along, I had to go and find her in the garden and actually carry her in, then she would hide in the house................... all for attention...... but we don't mind do we................

Poor Ella, I can't stop thinking about her. Fingers crossed we will have happy news tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes!

She's home!!!!


Very straggly and thinner, and still timid, but looking at things in the house with some familiarity

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The lady tempted her into the house and locked her in the lounge and we then got her and put her in the basket...

I am so happy - and can sleep tonight....


Thank you everyone for so much help and positive vibes - they worked

:thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


That's great news. Always good to see a happy ending.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohoo you have just made my night!!! 

Hope she has had enough adventure now and she not to worse for wear xx


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant news... have been waiting for this all week!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: well done the lady :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Im so glad I was all set to come down tomorrow & round her up wiht the spots :lol:

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  xxx


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup:


----------



## VanessaD (Oct 16, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Enjoy a good nights sleep tonight!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So so pleased for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh what fantastic news - and I can finally uncross everything - my fingers have gone to sleep :lol:
I am so happy for you, and what a great lady helping you the way she did :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay at last!! Bet shes as glad to be back as you are!! so pleased for you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Once all the fuss has died down, make sure you give her a good telling off for having us all worried 


So pleased for you xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

She's under my bed now - she feels safe there and when I brought her home from CP that was where she spent the first couple of weeks.

I'm guessing its back to square one again. But this time I've got double feliways on, and have ordered Royal Canin Calm biscuits (she loves her biscuits) which have the same stuff in to calm them as Zylkene - but easier to give...

Oh bless her, shes munching through her biscuits now. I'm amazed at how well she looks - I expected her eyes to be pretty bad but they seem fine.

We'll go and see the vet next week for a quick once over....

Thanks again


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

fantastic news - I've been following this thread all week!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats congrats!!!!!! Been following this thread all week! It's been the first thing I look at in the mornings!! 

So so so so pleased she's back where she belongs.
:thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

FANTASTIC!

Great news well done for being so persistent. :thumbup: 

Get her all safe and happy and then to Royal Mail


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Im so thrilled for you-have been following her story and feeling so sorry for the both of you

you must be over the moon to get her back

Please give our thanks to the lady who helped you

Enjoy your first evening with your baby back
God bless
Maureen

My 3 cats-Dougal , Rigsbyand little Ollie send her big hugs


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:YAY WHOOHOO :thumbup::thumbup:

That is brilliant news! I'm so glad she is home and you can stop worrying about where she is. I'm so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


OMg i can't be;ieve how happy i am for you i actually have tears 
What a silly kitty no more outside for you!!!


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

FANTASTIC I AM SOOOOO PLEASED HAPPY DANCES HERE IN NOTTS

I was getting worried with bonfire night soon coming!!

Enjoy your much needed and earned sleep tonight and get rid of the bloody cat flap 

WELL DONE WELCOME HOME BIBI


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

So pleased for you  Have been following this thread ever since and have not stopped thinking about it, so so so glad you've got her home xxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great so glad to hear, at last


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fantastic news. I am so happy for you both!!!!! I can stop checking this thread upteen times a day then!

Well done that lady for helping you. Hope Bibi settles down soon and hasn't got a taste for the great outdoors now!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: YIPEEEEE :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Aww Ella that is fantastic news, I am so happy for you that Bibi is home  I had tears of joy reading that she was home  I know that every time we all read this thread we were all hoping and praying it would the day. 

Well done for all your hard work and to the lady that helped you 

You'll sleep well tonight hun, have a couple of glasses of vino to celebrate  xx

Look forward to updates on her progress x


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

On a different note:....MAKE SURE YOU GET THAT BLOODY CAT FLAP BOARDED UP!!!!!!  :thumbup:  xxxxxxxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Just had a tummy rub (and a mini tear from me) - the purring started a while ago.... And boy is she eating:thumbup:

I'm just warming a Frontline pipette up in my bra for her

She knows she's at home


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

ella said:


> I'm just warming a Frontline pipette up in my bra for her


And why wouldn't you lol !! x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I am so so so so so happy for you! 

Thank goodness.

Ella you deserve to have Bibi home, you have put your heart and soul in to getting her home safely...

I bet that lady will be on your christmas card list

relax now and stop frowning!

lots and lots of hugs and kisses to Bibi........................... 

ewelsh, Loulou & Libby xxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

so glad Bibi is home safe

before boarding the catflap up - box it off but put a rat trap in it for the postie! that'll teach him

huge hugs to you n your girlie


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! I am so happy for you both!!!! I told you today was the day  Bless her little heart and bless you for keeping looking! Bless the lady who got her in the house too  happy happy happy (dances round the room) xxx

PS now reward us with pics as soon as she is up to it


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Phew! I'm so happy and relieved for you.
The same thing has happened to me a few times in past years before we had an enclosed garden. I've never known stress and anxiety like it when they are missing, and such intense joy when they turn up unscathed. It's like the prodigal son! (not that I'm biblical or anything). 

When you get a chance I'd love to see more pics of your gorgeous girl


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

:lol: bibi i have a feeling you will never see outside again lol
Im starting to think this thread should now be called the fans of bibi


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Btw saturday nights is my drinking night ill raise a glass for Bibi and you


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

That is brilliant news , I`m so pleased you have her home , like everyone else I have been following this thread and keeping everything crossed for you x :thumbup: What a lucky kitty she is to have someone like you


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay, so glad she is home. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So very very pleased she has come home. xx


----------



## HelloKittyx (Oct 22, 2011)

Yay so glad to hear shes home  

I agree about the rat trap for the postman lol


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

What a fantastic belated birthday present :thumbup:

I hope we now get lots of photos of the infamous Bibi 

Sleep peacefully tonight x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay yay yay yay!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

So so happy for you and Bibi being reunited again!!! I even checked this post earlier whilst over at my friends house and she hadnt come home by then so I am so happy that she is now!!!

I echo others comments about getting the cat flap boarded up!! 

Welcome home Bibi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So pleased she's home, that's just the best news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you both - brilliant, brilliant news


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

Yaaaay!! I'm soooo relieved and happy for you. Hope you both have a lovely long & stress free sleep tonight - you both deserve it!! Welcome home Bibi


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Just read this after being out. What brilliant news! So so pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay thats brilliant news  lovely to see one of these threads end on a positive note xxx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

yay yay whooooohooo we are sooooo sooo pleased for you and of course Bibi bless her she home now safe give here a massive kiss and cuddle from us xx and well done to the lady who managed to coax her my faith in the human race has been restored .except for postmen that is!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
catflap i would board /nail it get rid completely.too
so pleased and relieved for you really hope you both have a really good nights sleep you both could do with it im sure xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh i am so pleased for you. It is fantastic news.:thumbup:
You can both have an extra hour in bed tonight and catch up on all the lost sleep!! You must be knackered


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats the best news i have heard in days, ,:thumbup:,:thumbup:,_


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thing is, postman might just have been trying to be helpful by delivering a parcel via the cat flap, instead of just putting the card through the letterbox like they normally do. When people see a cat flap, they assume that there's a cat who comes and goes freely. He/she probably had no idea of the upset that this could cause....very very unfortunate. 

But a happy ending all the same! :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!












This auld wifie is DELIGHTED at this fabulous news!!!! I am SOOOOOOOO happy for you and for Bibi. Such a relief to know that she is home all safe now.

Enjoy your first REALLY good nights sleep that you've had for ages - and you even get an extra hour!!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to see pics of your precious when she's ready for some.

And don't you be leaving us either girlfriend :hand:, we've kinda gotten used to you being around!!!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Yayyyy!! At last!!  Brilliant news!!


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> This auld wifie is DELIGHTED at this fabulous news!!!! I am SOOOOOOOO happy for you and for Bibi. Such a relief to know that she is home all safe now.
> 
> Enjoy your first REALLY good nights sleep that you've had for ages - and you even get an extra hour!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


yep i second that too xxx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's the best news I have heard all day, I am so so happy for you both, give her a hug from me & Amber :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

We're off to bed after a long week

Bibi is asleep, purring and snoring on my bed - she never slept on the bed before!!!!

I promise pics tomorrow, I'm on my phone at mo and it didnt upload

Thanks again

E and B

E


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

only just catching up with this thread I am so so happy for you!!! silly little Bibi!!!!! She is probably purring on your bed because she has realised how nice it is to be in the warmth and dry!!!!!

I am so happy this was the perfect end to a long hard shift


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG just caught up with the news, brillant, brillant! Im sitting here with a massive smile of my face and the OH thinks ive lost it!

So so pleased for you both. get that vino out now!

Sallyx and the 3 M's


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

Sleep like little logs you two. Chuffed to bits for you Ella. You have worked hard and deserve some kitty hugs http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, yes, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

*She's back home where she belongs!!!!!*

I actually cried when I clicked on the last page and saw all these comments indicating she was home.

Oh, Bibi dear, if you only knew how worried we have all been, and how terribly, terribly worried your mummy was..........
But by the sound of it, you are beginning to appreciate the cat heaven forever home you have found with Ella


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay!

I bet you wish she could could talk!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations ella for not giving up on bibi. You can have a long lie in bed tomorrow with bibi by your side. That neighbour needs congratulating as well for helping you ella.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

That is wonderfully fantastic news! I'm so happy for you both. Enjoy your cuddles and a good sound sleep!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic news to start my Sunday with  :thumbup: I could only have been more pleased if it had been one of my cats, and even then not by much.

I can't agree with the rat trap for the postie tho', a bear trap yes.

Ian


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm glad she is back  and wtf is it with english mail lol we have our letterboxes at the end of the driveway so no one can access your actual house.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Am so glad you've managed to find her especially with halloween and bonfire night just around the corner. Give her a snuggle from us.

Fab news xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


ella..............
this is fantastic news .......get a inside lock put on you cat flap so that bloody postman........ cant do it again .....im so proud of the way you handled this .....i no youv .....been upset and very low ...but its time to re joyce...and give your self a masive pat on the back.....very very well done you .....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And how are we both this morning????? aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh yipppppeeeee!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad she's home! There were fireworks around here last night and I did think of all the poor kitties that are lost and hoped that they would be ok, at least one is now home safe and sound where she belongs :thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The vibes worked!!! 

So happy for you and Bibi 

This is the first thread I read in the mornings and I always felt hopeful that Bibi would come back home.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

been keeping an eye on this thread hoping for good news and we finally have it :thumbup: so glad you have got her back. such a relief for you all


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

yaaaaaay at last.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I have followed this thread all the way through.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Im so glad shes home! I've been following this thread and checking it everyday, dispite not posting.
So happy she is back!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonderful, I am delighted for you!

Liz


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> She's home!!!!


:thumbup:

Hubby asked me earlier if she was home yet (he lurks on the forums) and I told him I hadn't checked for a few days - a while later he came back and told me she was home....I can only imagine how happy you are after all the worry of the last week or so :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Yippee!!! Just saw this! So happy for you and your little one. Some good news is just what I needed.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Having read past couple of posts I can see your kitten is home. :thumbsup:. Glad you found her.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent news! :thumbup:


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

So glad you managed to get her back!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So so happy for you


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

ella said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's home!!!!
> 
> ...


I saw the start of the thread and was scared to read further in case of worst news but I pushed myself to read on and I am so so happy your kitty is back.

That was stupid of the postman to leave the cat flap open without a thought I hope you've rang your post office and told them what happened and give them what for to ensure it never happen again. :mad2:

Hope kitty is doing well and have adjusted back to her home.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh gosh not sure how i missed the home update, so pleased for you both.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how exciting for you. well done for all your perseverence.
so glad bibi is back, 
weve all been through it with you.
can we have a pic.
michelle x


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic news, I am so happy for you both.


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

just looking back some older threads, glad she's back with you.

roscoe's 6 months, he gets outside, but he's not getting out himself for a good while yet


----------

